# Champions League / Europa League 2018/19



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spoiler: I know who my money is on this year......


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Just lol at Wales being offered slots in the EL for their highest finishing teams, when their two best teams play in the PL


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

So glad Rangers avoided a second season embarrassment but they need to improve because that second leg away to Shkupi on Tuesday was absolutely brutal.

Goals galore so far in the Faroe Islands, just the 4 goals inside the opening 16 minutes. :lol Hibs were 2-0 down after six minutes.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

If any of the teams listed in the OP wins either tournament, I'll PayPal every person who likes this $100.00. Seriously.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> If any of the teams listed in the OP wins either tournament, I'll PayPal every person who likes this $100.00. Seriously.


I will like this when i get home

COME ON BURNLEY <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Roy Mustang said:


> I will like this when i get home
> 
> COME ON BURNLEY :mark:


The winners of the Aberdeen/Burnley match have been drawn against Basaksehir, who certainly are a strong Turkish side. Not a chance now


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> If any of the teams listed in the OP wins either tournament, I'll PayPal every person who likes this $100.00. Seriously.


:brodgers about to win me £89.27


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Either we were playing at our best or Burnley were awful, because this was nowhere near the mismatch that the budgets would suggest. Disappointing to lose the away goal. Bring on Turf Moor.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> If any of the teams listed in the OP wins either tournament, I'll PayPal every person who likes this $100.00. Seriously.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Job done for Rangers on Thursday against tough opposition (remember, they dumped PSV out of Europe last season) and it was nice to actually see Morelos score and he *must* be a lot more prolific this season. The job _should_ be finished on Thursday and then it's the winners of the Chikhura Sachkhere/Maribor tie in the third qualifying round.

It's a long route to a potential group stage! :sadbecky


----------



## Luis Fernando (Aug 23, 2017)

It's going to be the usual suspects that will win the champions league again. Too predictable because all the best players only play for a few teams altogether at once. Rather than them being spread out in various different teams. Hence, why it's become so noncompetitive since the late 2000's.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Job done for Rangers on Thursday against tough opposition (remember, they dumped PSV out of Europe last season) and it was nice to actually see Morelos score and he *must* be a lot more prolific this season. The job _should_ be finished on Thursday and then it's the winners of the Chikhura Sachkhere/Maribor tie in the third qualifying round.
> 
> It's a long route to a potential group stage! :sadbecky


Stevie G back in the CL


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Brock said:


> Stevie G back in the CL


Unfortunately it's Europa League.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:mj2 forgot lol


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Hoping for Burnley to get far. They're a likeable team with a decent style and a nice looking jersey. Big test for Sean Dyche in terms of balancing the Europa League once it gets into the group stages and the Prem/EFL Cup/FA Cup should they get that far.


----------



## TheEater of Worlds (Jul 29, 2018)

Fenerbahçe will defeat Benfica. I hope.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Would like to wish Aberdeen the best of luck against Burnley.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Would like to wish Aberdeen the best of luck against Burnley.


I went to the game last night 

The Aberdeen fans were absolutely brilliant. Set of crazy mofos. The team competed really well but tired pretty badly in extra time. Burnley are horrible to watch

They did Scottish football proud on and off the pitch


----------



## TheEater of Worlds (Jul 29, 2018)

Başakşehir is very good team. They will eliminate Burnley.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Job done against Maribor. Ufa next and then I believe it'll be group stages afterwards all being well.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Celtic :ha


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Fucking hell Zenit were 4-0 down on aggregate & had 10 men & won 8-1 to go through


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Punkamaniac said:


> Job done against Maribor. Ufa next and then I believe it'll be group stages afterwards all being well.


I wouldn't count out Ufa. They've beaten Progres Niederkorn, and we both know how well your last meeting with them went.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

V. Skybox said:


> I wouldn't count out Ufa. They've beaten Progres Niederkorn, and we both know how well your last meeting with them went.


Still cringe at that one ?


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

V. Skybox said:


> I wouldn't count out Ufa. They've beaten Progres Niederkorn, and we both know how well your last meeting with them went.


Hence the "all being well" at the end. I've no doubt Ufa is going to be a difficult task, especially in Russia but I'm confident we can beat them at Ibrox.

Oh and please don't mention Progres again. It still hurts! :sadbecky


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Interesting thing about Ufa is that they've signed a player from every team they've knocked out in the EL this season. They've signed a man from Domzale and a man from Progres. And the manager has admitted he's not ruled out bidding for Morelos


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Morelos is going nowhere. 

he wants a premier league club after Rangers.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Buzzing with that group.

It's great that the best player in the world and Lionel Messi will be on the same pitch together. Interested in seeing how Chucky does and Inter Milan won the transfer window so they'll probably win the tournament. 

But second should be possible.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*GROUP B*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

DC said:


> *GROUP B*


Difficult group for sure but same could be said for last year and we ended up winning that group :draper2

Personally feel we'll just miss out though. I don't see United getting through either. Liverpool 50/50 on this one as a slip up could cost them and City have it easy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035214230205747207
How can you not like this man?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

City should win their group. Liverpool can top theirs but won't come below 2nd. Spurs should see off Inter for 2nd. United, well, who knows? They should get through on paper, but fuck knows with that club atm. The state they are in, they could also finish below Young Boys. A lot can change from now till December though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035214230205747207
> How can you not like this man?


Because he's a cunt.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035214230205747207
> How can you not like this man?


How long is Salah out for? My FF team needs to know...


----------



## TheEater of Worlds (Jul 29, 2018)

Lokomotiv Moskva
Porto 
Schalke
Galatasaray. 

Hahaha. It could not be better than this for Galatasaray.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Glasgow taking over the Europa League :woo:woo

@Joel shaking in his boots at the prospect of drawing Stevie G's tartan warriors









Poor Burnley


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Group A*
Atletico Madrid
Borussia Dortmund
AS Monaco
Club Brugge

*Group B*
Barcelona
Tottenham
PSV Eindhoven
Inter Milan

*Group C*
Paris Saint-German
Napoli
Liverpool
Crvena Zvezda

*Group D*
Lokomotiv Moscow
Porto
Schalke
Galatasaray

*Group E*
Bayern Munich
Benfica
Ajax
AEK Athens

*Group F*
Man City
Shakhtar Donetsk
Lyon
Hoffenheim

*Group G*
Real Madrid
AS Roma
CSKA Moscow
Viktoria Plzen

*Group H*
Juventus
Man Utd
Valencia
Young Boys


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Group A*
1. Atletico Madrid
2. Dortmund
3. Monaco
4. Club Brugge

I really like this group. Atletico should advance as winners but second could be close between BVB and Monaco.

*Group B*
1. Barcelona
2. Tottenham
3. Inter
4. PSV

Tough group for Spurs but one i think they will get through. I doubt they will overcome Barcelona, but Inter have struggled early so i think Tottenham will pull through

*Group C*
1. Liverpool
2. PSG
3. Napoli
4. Salzburg

The best group on paper and there should be some fantastic matches here. I actually think Liverpool might come through as winners with PSG second. There is something about Europe and Anfield that makes them perform well and i expect PSG to come through. Tough luck Napoli.

*Group D*
1. Porto
2. Schalke
3. Galatasaray
4. lokomotiv

This is the worst group by a long way but it is hard to predict as a result. Porto seem to do well in Europe so i think they will come through and Schalke i think have more quality than the other two.

*Group E*
1. Bayern Munich
2. Benfica
3. Ajax
4. AEK Athens

Bayern should walk this group. It will be clsoe between Benfica and Ajax for second but i am going for the Portuguese side.

*Group F*
1. Man City
2. Shakhtar 
3. Lyon
4. Hoffenheim

City will win this group but i think it will be more difficult than people think. Lyon are a growing team but i think they could be a bit of a flop. Shakhtar may get through on their home form.

*Group G*
1. Real Madrid
2. Roma
3. CSKA Moscow
4. Viktoria Plzen

This is the easiest group to predict. Real have too much quality to not top the group and Roma are a level above CSKA.

*Group H*
1. Juventus
2. Valencia
3. Man United
4. Young Boys

I think Juve top this group and fairly comfortably. If Man United have not sorted themselves out then they will lose out to Valencia, probably due to a loss in Spain and a disappointing home draw to them or away draw to Young Boys


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chelsea got a piss easy Europa league group.

Paok, bate borisov and vidi fc :lol


----------



## karebear (Aug 20, 2018)

it wouldn't surprise me with united's dodgy league form that they see the ucl as a welcome distraction and end up actually performing well in it.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Tough draw but bring it on


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I liked how we came out at the last group. Trying any means to not be in this stupid competition. Our group couldn't be anymore boring. It's funny how things change. I'd love that as a Champions League group, but when you're in the trash Europa League, you kinda want the best ties in every available game. I'd have liked Milan or Marseille, a german club and Rangers. Instead we are playing farmers. How fun...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Michael Myers said:


> *Group A*
> 1. Atletico Madrid
> 2. Dortmund
> 3. Monaco
> ...


Monaco ahead of Dortmund and Hoffenheim at least 3rd in their group but other than that I would go pretty much the same.

Spurs can win their group, Barca have looked dreadful away from home in Europe under Valverde. Bailed out at times by ter Stegen and Messi last season. He's far too pragmatic.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I like how everyone has written Inter off already, it might give us a bit of an advantage. Though 3rd place and Europa League wouldn't be the worst thing, I honestly think there will be a real battle between Tottenham and Inter for the second place.


----------



## Chong Li (Nov 21, 2016)

*Champions League kicks off tomorrow. Time for predictions: 

Barcelona – PSV Eindhoven
- Comfortable win for Barca here. 4-1.

Inter – Tottenham
- Both teams are struggling in the league but it's Inter Milan's big return to the biggest tournament in the world. They have the home advantage and I think they'll scrape a 2-1 victory. 

Liverpool – Paris SG
- Going for an entertaining 2-2 draw. Both teams are on a winning streak, but even though Liverpool have the home advantage, I don't think their defense can hold back PSG's attack from at least scoring a couple goals. 

Crvena zvezda – Napoli
- Napoli struggled last season in the group stage and came 3rd. They have to win this one if they hope to make it through this year. They are competing against Liverpool and PSG for the top two places, so this is a must-win for them.

Galatasaray – Lokomotiv Moscow
- Going for a surprise in this one. Gala will come blasting and will probably take the lead. But then they'll get frustrated when they don't get a 2nd. A defensive mistake will allow Moscow back in the game and then they'll get a late winner. 1-2. 

Schalke 04 – FC Porto
- Another draw. I would have predicted Porto 2-3 years ago but the last couple seasons in Europe, they have not been impressive. 1-1. 

Monaco – Atletico Madrid
- Both teams have struggled in the early games in their respective leagues but on the day, Atletico have way more quality than Monaco. I see this one going one or two ways. Either a close game with Atletico winning 1-2, or a humiliating defeat to Monaco. I can see this one finish 0-4 as well. 

Club Brugge – Dortmund
- Dortmund to win comfortably. Club Brugge are always poor in Europe and if I remember correctly, they were even beaten by Celtic 3-0 last season. I could see the same result tomorrow in favor of Dortmund. 

Ajax – AEK Athen
- Another 'surprise' in this one I think. Ajax are not a great side, but neither is AEK. I do think they will keep Ajax from scoring more than once. 1-1 in this one. 

Shakhtar Donetsk – Hoffenheim
- Shakhtar are a scary side when they're at home. Beating both City and Napoli last season. I do not think Hoffenheim have what it takes to step up against one of the most frightening home teams in the tournament. 3-1 to Shakhtar. 

Young Boys – Manchester United
- A lot of people seem to underestimate United this year. They were off to a shaky start, true. But I do believe they will get through their group. A comfortable win for United here, 0-2.

Viktoria Plzen – CSKA Moscow
- I have no idea which way to go here so I'll be boring and call this one a boring 0-0 draw. 

Valencia – Juventus
- Valencia are a very good side but they do not have what it takes to play at this level. Juventus will score at least 3 goals in this one and I can only see Valencia scoring when Juve are comfortably ahead and lets Valencia join the game. 

Real Madrid – Roma
- Gotta go with my team Real Madrid in this one. I don't think I sound biased when I say Madrid should win this comfortably and probably will. Roma are off to a bad start in the league and while Madrid did draw in the weekend, they have been very impressive so far (aside from against Atletico). 4-1 (Benzema x2, Bale & Asensio)

Benfica – Bayern Münich
- I like Benfica but Bayern will be too much for them to handle. I don't think it will be comfortable for Bayern at all, but I do think they will get the job done. I predict this one to be 1-2 till around the 85th minute. Benfica will try all 2nd half to get back in the game but will leave too much space for the Bayern attack to finish the game with a third goal. 

Manchester City – Lyon
- Lyon are not to be underestimated at all and I am pretty sure that they will score in the match. City however will score at least 3 or 4 goals themselves. I'll go out on a limb here and call this one a 4-2 game. 

*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hilarious arrogance on display there by Spurs. Should have put them to the sword while they were ripping Inter apart after the first goal but instead decided to take a break and then the baffling Kane/Rose sub at the end. Served them right. 

Outstanding goals in the Barca game. Messi never gets talked about as a GOAT FK taker but he’s definitely there over the last few seasons. Dembele has turner into a megastar this season. Incredible goal. Happy that the talent is shining after his nightmare first season. *


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Inter were on top from the start but failed to really create. Spurs took over a bit during the second half but minus the goal did not take their chances. Lucas looked like a real threat when he came on but apart from that they decided to try see out a 1-0 lead which backfired. Once Icardi scored that excellent goal the momentum was with Inter and they managed to get a second after piling the pressure on.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Icardi's might be the goal of the season, what a fucking beauty


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3 wens3


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

By god Firmino, have I told you how much I love you lately? :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

No player has been involved in more CL gols than Firmino since the beginning of last season :banderas

Might need to have a wank

Edit: Just saw Green Light's rep, might have to wank twice

Edit2: Also LMAO at people making a big deal out of Salah throwing a bottle to the ground after Firmino's gol even though he was celebrating it a few seconds before. He obviously threw it in relief/in a thank fuck moment


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

BOBBY!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:sturridge 

:firmino

:KLOPP

Was annoyed when they equalised as we were clearly the better team on the night. But that finish :KLOPP

Milner again putting another top shift in too.

Undefeated when Fabinho plays :klopp6


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Andy Robertson is the best left back in Europe do NOT @ me unless you want to I always appreciate a dialogue


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

I felt PSG really struggled with Liverpool's press and lacked when transitioning from defence to attack


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Poch losing the plot now in a presser and banging on about respect.

:smugjose

PSG exposed against quality opposition yet again. All that money and the state of their CM. Been a problem for them in Europe year after year not being able to control games in midfield so they come back this year with a midfield three of Marquinhos (CB), Rabiot (average) and Di Maria (winger). Top bants. Hate to say it but Liverpool are one of the best big match teams in the world right now. Still can't beat us though :smugjose

England's best hope of success start their campaign tonight :smugjose*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

CamillePunk said:


> Andy Robertson is the best left back in Europe do NOT @ me unless you want to I always appreciate a dialogue


Not the best, but he's definitely up there.

Ousmane Dembele however, is now the best left winger in Europe :neymar


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Robertso Carlos :klopp6


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Love to see madrid playing like that, what a goal from mariano and keylor was great too.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042516599440375809

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bald fraud exposed yet again


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I can not understand why City were the bookies favourites for the champs league at all. A manager who consistently bottles it in europe and a club that has got past the qtr final stage once in its history. I Would not back City to win it at 25-1. Them being 4-1 favourites is very strange. 

Not just jumping on this coz they lost tonight. They should still piss this group comfortably but semi final at the very most IMO. Would take. Barca, Real, Bayern, Liverpool, Juve and Athletico over them all day long


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

:berlino


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

When Kiz comes in here later and acts like he doesn't care about the Champions League :trips8


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

lmao Ronaldo. enaldo





If he wasn't such a diver himself I'd feel sorry for him maybe. (Could be a hair pull but not certain)


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Man City seem to struggle when teams press them from the front. We saw this against Liverpool last season, we saw it against Wolves, and we even saw Man United do it in the second half when they came from 2-0 down. Lyon did this well last night, pressing front the front and forcing mistakes.

I do believe teams show them too much respect and try contain them by putting men behind the ball. Yet not a lot of teams have success doing this because if you let City keep the ball they will find a way to open you up. 

Not every team has the ability to press them high up the pitch but it really shocks me that more teams do not try it. I believe as good as City were last season, their Premier League dominance was partially down to the way teams set up against them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lukaku is never going to win major honours leading the line for a team. GASH. 

Valencia is finished also.

Boring shite. Get the manager out ed you shitebag. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Best performing English side in the Champions League so far this season. I guess somebody's gotta protect that co-efficient.

:smugjose

I don't think people who don't watch La Liga truly appreciate that a Messi performance like that happens around 20 times a season. For most really really good players that's a career performance and for him it's just a routine one. Best Suarez performance in yonks too. Looks like he's starting to adapt to playing without his pace. Very clear that they're only goal is to win the Champions League this season.

Big game Poch strikes again. Hilarious that people still think Lloris is even a good keeper let alone a great one. Total cabbage yet again. Harry Winks continues to steal a living posing as a footballer. *


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Leo Messi, what a wonder.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolutely shocked we couldn't beat Barcelona without Eriksen, Dele, Dembele and Vertonghen. 

Leo Messi, GOAT.

Lamela keeping up his GOAT form though. 3 goals and 3 assists in 220 minutes this season. Give that man the armband.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Now only if my PSG boys could play like that vs the big clubs.


----------



## kellyon (Jun 26, 2017)

I just returned from my trip to Manchester where I watched match Man Utd vs Valencia live. Usually it’s a struggle to get a ticket to a game no matter what form the team are in. I found info at worldstadia about stadium tours and decided to take one tour to get behind the curtain of Old Trafford also. Unforgettable feelings.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

seabs said:


> *Best performing English side in the Champions League so far this season. I guess somebody's gotta protect that co-efficient.
> 
> :smugjose
> 
> ...


Possible next united manager though :mj2





kellyon said:


> I just returned from my trip to Manchester where I watched match Man Utd vs Valencia live. Usually it’s a struggle to get a ticket to a game no matter what form the team are in. I found info at worldstadia about stadium tours and decided to take one tour to get behind the curtain of Old Trafford also. Unforgettable feelings.


There's a shit load of tickets for the newcastle game at the weekend if you're interested :jose


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## LARIATOOO (May 1, 2017)

Random thought I had today: Let's pretend Ronaldo wouldn't have won the previous 3 CLs, he would still be at the same legendary status he already achieved before that. The only thing right now that could potentially lift him up even higher was to win now 4 times in a row with a new team that hasn't won CL in a long time: Juventus.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Outclassed from start to finish. 

Lukaku would struggle to get a game at Hellas Verona. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Shit once again.

We'll lose in Turin too in 2 weeks.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Jose once won the treble with Inter though so that’ll really show them. 

Shambles of a man. Seen Juve sweat harder against Cagliari and they fucking paid that lot to lose.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

another utd manager who wishes he was managing city


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Mane might be lowkey the biggest dickhead in English football lel

Bought a pelanty and didn't pass to Lallana near the end when it would have been on a plate for him

Plus similar instances in the past

Good win. Fabinho looked good. Shaqiri looked great. Things seemed to click for the front 3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Good to see Shaqiri settling in so well and Fabinho needed a game like that and he looked more comfortable.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Napoli top of their CL group with Liverpool and PSG with two games to go. This includes a home game against shitty Red Star too. I've said a few times but :carlo is very underrated on here


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PSG's home game against Liverpool in 3 weeks now is a must win for them.

I don't expect Napoli to lose at home to Red Star.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> Napoli top of their CL group with Liverpool and PSG with two games to go. This includes a home game against shitty Red Star too. I've said a few times but :carlo is very underrated on here


He's not. People just rightly call him out on his poor league record.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

I feel Liverpool get intimidate during their match on Belgrade. I hope they're pass through from the group phase


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> He's not. People just rightly call him out on his poor league record.


People call him a fraud in every other post. 

His league record is only weak at Milan, really. He probably should have won the league a few times more but he did a good job overall there with the two CL’s.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> People call him a fraud in every other post.
> 
> His league record is only weak at Milan, really. He probably should have won the league a few times more but he did a good job overall there with the two CL’s.


Failed on the last day to win the league while at Juve when his side was leading. 

Didn't win it enough whilst at Milan (was it only the one?). 

Poor second season at Chelsea. I've said many times he was shafted by the board, however, he couldn't get a tune out of the team from November to about February and it killed us. 

Failed to win the title with PSG in his first season. With PSG... He let Montpellier win the league. Come on.

Did not win the league with Madrid and never looked like he was going to.

His league records are trash. I'm not sure what's the point of arguing that.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

That was amazing haha

Fuck Ronaldo and his abs.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Good goal by Ronaldo.

But pleased we won, especially when you consider Juventus hardly ever lose at home nowadays at the Allianz Stadium. 

Mata's free-kick :sodone


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hopefully that loss is a wake-up call. 

Finishing was absolutely horrible.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Congrats to Utd on the massive win


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

I might be biased but i think Roma will go very far in this year , the team is full of talents and the chemistry is starting to show not to mention how versatile Roma is , you have a Chettaah in Kluivert , a very talented player like Under with his crossing , if El Shaarawy keeps his form , Dzeko will likely have a phenomenal year .


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

This thread is a bit quiet.....

:klopp6 :salah :mane :firmino :hendo :klopp2 :KLOPP :firmino

TEAM NEWS


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

FLOPP

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Anyone who thinks Jose is still a top manager should watch the last match. He's had his targets over the past few windows, so can't really complain.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Here we are now all the lads 

I want Mane tested for meth

Alisson is a GOD :mark:

Salah too :mark:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Spurs qualifying out of that group
:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Spurs qualifying out of that group
> :done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done:done


He's magic, you know.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

the fact Fellaini still steals a living as a footballer for a club of Man Utd's stature is sad

then again, the stature of Utd is degrading and Jose just doesn't seem to have it in him to inspire anything from this group of players


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ Stature has clearly degraded when you're sticking with a manager who's neither won the title or even challenged in his two previous seasons, yet is being given a third season and being persisted with despite being poised to finish sixth for the second time in those three seasons. Top four seems to be the aim under the current board. Man Utd have turned into Arsenal from the Wenger failure years, but with less consistency and a much higher budget. Also five years of failed wingers as full backs and a player like Smalling about to enter his testimonial season.

Follow up from my previous Lukaku post


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072983337495605248
:heskeymania


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Woodward is a business genius though so it doesn't matter. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Round 16 draw results:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Hope Roma vs Porto and Liverpool vs Bayern aren't on at the same hour.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

That's us and spurs out in the next round then. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

PSG
Roma
Dortmund
Real Madrid
Barca
Liverpool
City
Juventus

dark horse picks

EDIT: changed Tottenham to Dortmund actually


----------



## EraOfGreat (Jan 13, 2019)

Man city or PSG to win the CL?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Well that was a shit result for us.

Couldn't get Pogba, Rashford, Lingaard or Martial into the game. Lingaard & Martial are injured, and possibly out of the 2nd leg. 

The counter attack didn't work. Kimpembe should've been sent off early in the 2nd half. We're 2-0 down, and to make matters worse, we're going to be without Pogba in 3 weeks.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> Well that was a shit result for us.
> 
> Couldn't get Pogba, Rashford, Lingaard or Martial into the game. Lingaard & Martial are injured, and possibly out of the 2nd leg.
> 
> The counter attack didn't work. Kimpembe should've been sent off early in the 2nd half. We're 2-0 down, and to make matters worse, we're going to be without Pogba in 3 weeks.



Is the atmosphere at Old Trafford always that awful, even in the Premier League? WTF was that? One of the biggest European nights for United in years and all I heard was PSG fans bringing the noise for 90 minutes. 

PSG are clearly the better side. Pretty scary to think they can easily dominate a team like United without Neymar and Cavani.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

KC Armstrong said:


> Is the atmosphere at Old Trafford always that awful, even in the Premier League? WTF was that? One of the biggest European nights for United in years and all I heard was PSG fans bringing the noise for 90 minutes.
> 
> PSG are clearly the better side. Pretty scary to think they can easily dominate a team like United without Neymar and Cavani.


Yeah, the atmosphere sucked tonight. I've seen better games under Ole with a better atmosphere.

At Fulham on Saturday, literally all you could hear was our fans singing throughout the 90 mins.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

United fans thought it would be so easy without Cavani and Neymar :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

No they didn't.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Verratti & Marquinhos dominated the midfield, I thought Pogba was gonna have a big night.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Vader said:


> No they didn't.


Some did :armfold

Although the particular one who I am thinking about (work colleague) is ridiculously fickle.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

United fan throwing beer bottle at Di Maria.

Disgraceful.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

The ref not letting him drink it was even worse!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

fuck Di Maria, produced 3 or so reasonable games for us then clearly phoned it in until he could get a move away later on, quality player but a proper bell end

Martial and Lingard injuries combined with the bemusing decision not to send Kimpembe off didn't help us, but the drop off in quality once we lose our starting attacking players is not good. Sanchez is finished and Mata whilst an excellent technically gifted player, has no pace, ability to beat a man or strength to hold up the ball to keep playing out on the right. also Bailly/Lindelof exposed against some above average forwards. Bailly is 4th best CB at the club, I'd rather Jones or Smalling ahead of him, Lindelof definitely brought back to earth after a good run but let's face it, not against much in the way of quality lately

second leg is going to be a huge ask to win, it's not impossible, but can't see us over turning that deficit and keeping a clean sheet over there


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

United have a shit team and never had any intention of doing anything in the Champions League. In summer they spent about £70m, PSG spend two or three times that on a single player. In the last couple of months all their manager has done is talk about how great their squad was, how their front 3 was the best in Europe. In the transfer window they sold the player who kept them in the Champions League and didn't buy anyone, and they keep giving contract extensions to players who are absolutely shit instead of getting rid of them. Shaw and Jones are two of the worst players in the league, give them contract extensions and pay rises.

The only surprise about last night is that so many people bought into the idea that getting rid of an extremely successful manager and replacing him with someone who has never won anything in a proper league can possibly make up for having such a shit team. United must have the most credulous fanbase in world sport. It's cringeworthy to listen to the narrative around Solskjaer, reminiscent of Newcastle fans talking about Keegan or Shearer. 

Nobody even complained about one of the richest clubs in the world spending nothing in the transfer window despite having such massive problems because they were too busy sucking Solskjaer's dick. I remember when United sold Di Maria and replaced him with nobody and the fans were happy about it. The Glazers must love it.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

"Farmers league"


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Nothing Finer said:


> United have a shit team and never had any intention of doing anything in the Champions League. In summer they spent about £70m, PSG spend two or three times that on a single player. In the last couple of months all their manager has done is talk about how great their squad was, how their front 3 was the best in Europe. In the transfer window they sold the player who kept them in the Champions League and didn't buy anyone, and they keep giving contract extensions to players who are absolutely shit instead of getting rid of them. *Shaw and Jones are two of the worst players in the league*, give them contract extensions and pay rises.
> 
> The only surprise about last night is that so many people bought into the idea that getting rid of an extremely successful manager and replacing him with someone who has never won anything in a proper league can possibly make up for having such a shit team. United must have the most credulous fanbase in world sport. It's cringeworthy to listen to the narrative around Solskjaer, reminiscent of Newcastle fans talking about Keegan or Shearer.
> 
> Nobody even complained about one of the richest clubs in the world spending nothing in the transfer window despite having such massive problems because they were too busy sucking Solskjaer's dick. I remember when United sold Di Maria and replaced him with nobody and the fans were happy about it. The Glazers must love it.


absurd statement

Fellaini was and is trash, had to go, no complaints

sure the squad needs reinforcements but this isn't Football Manager when you can come in and sign 6 players just like that. the regular first 11 has been playing well overall, it's football it happens

you sound like a jealous Liverpool fan who's had to witness Utd dominate for so long and are now happy to actually be having a better time of it and laying into Utd :lol


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Renegade™ said:


> absurd statement


Shaw is awful defensively and has 1 goal and 3 assists in 4 and a half years at United. Jones is one of the worst players I've ever seen.

Never mind worst in the league, do you think they're good enough for a team who want to win the Champions League? If not, why are United giving them huge contracts?



> Fellaini was and is trash, had to go, no complaints
> 
> sure the squad needs reinforcements but this isn't Football Manager when *you can come in and sign 6 players just like that*. the regular first 11 has been playing well overall, it's football it happens


Of course you can. Mourinho did it at Inter and Chelsea, Guardiola did at City, look at what happened to them. United just chose not to. Whether that's because Solskjaer genuinely believes that the squad is good enough or whether it's because the owners are restricting him it makes Solskjaer a terrible judge of talent or a Glazer yes man. Either way it's ridiculous for United fans to be sucking his dick.



> you sound like a jealous Liverpool fan who's had to witness Utd dominate for so long and are now happy to actually be having a better time of it and laying into Utd :lol


The people laying into United should be United fans. Can you imagine if a top club was getting served up shit like this? Take Real Madrid, imagine if Perez decided he wasn't signing anyone because it's not football manager, made shit full backs who get one assist a season the best paid full backs in the world, and appointed a manager to rave about how amazing the squad, say they can't wait for the transfer window to close, then when they get beat by the first top side they come across, say they need signings? They would burn the stadium down. That's why they're the most successful club in the world, they don't tolerate this shit.

I'm not a Liverpool fan, but when they had owners who were treating the club like shit they forced them out. What have United fans done?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Why are you so angry


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Switchblade Club said:


> "Farmers league"


Assuming you're one of the non-British posters who didn't understand "it's coming home" either. PSG splitting games with Liverpool in groups and then beating the 4th best team in England has nothing to with Ligue 1 being a farmers league.



Nothing Finer said:


> Of course you can. Mourinho did it at Inter and Chelsea, Guardiola did at City, look at what happened to them. United just chose not to. Whether that's because Solskjaer genuinely believes that the squad is good enough or whether it's because the owners are restricting him it makes Solskjaer a terrible judge of talent or a Glazer yes man. Either way it's ridiculous for United fans to be sucking his dick.


Solskjaer is a caretaker manager who was appointed right before the January window, and you're slating him off for not revamping the squad already?

This criticism doesn't make any sense yet, perhaps if this happens in the summer when A) he's permanent manager, B) he's had a chance to assess the squad properly, and C) he's actually had a summer transfer window and not a january window, then you could make the criticism of Ole and/or the board.



Renegade™;76836896 said:


> fuck Di Maria, produced 3 or so reasonable games for us then clearly phoned it in until he could get a move away later on, quality player but a proper bell end


Di Maria played under a manager who completely neutered his style, it's no different to Pogba earlier this season under Mourinho. Was also the victim of armed robbery whilst trying to eat his dinner with his family. United were mad to sell him, particularly at his peak.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

I thought Emery was meant to be the master of this silly competition :jose


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Seb said:


> Solskjaer is a caretaker manager who was appointed right before the January window, and you're slating him off for not revamping the squad already?
> 
> This criticism doesn't make any sense yet, perhaps if this happens in the summer when A) he's permanent manager, B) he's had a chance to assess the squad properly, and C) he's actually had a summer transfer window and not a january window, then you could make the criticism of Ole and/or the board.


If he hasn't had a chance to assess the squad why did he say he's happy with it and talk about how much quality it has? Why did he let Fellaini go? Why are useless cunts like Jones and Smalling getting contracts? Who is making these decisions, and whoever it is why aren't they buying players instead of making sure United retain deadwood?

Your question kind of assumes I think it makes any sense to have Solskjær in charge at all by the way. I don't, paying £20m to replace one of the greatest managers in the history of football with someone who has only won in Norway is one of the worst decisions ever made. The fact United fans welcomed this decision shows how clueless they are.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Jose is finished as a top level manager. Or do you believe a football club should be snapping up Pele on the assumption that he still has it?

We were 11 points off the top 4 with Jose in charge, we're in the top 4 now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nothing Finer said:


> If he hasn't had a chance to assess the squad why did he say he's happy with it and talk about how much quality it has? Why did he let Fellaini go? Why are useless cunts like Jones and Smalling getting contracts? Who is making these decisions, and whoever it is why aren't they buying players instead of making sure United retain deadwood?
> 
> Your question kind of assumes I think it makes any sense to have Solskjær in charge at all by the way. I don't, paying £20m to replace one of the greatest managers in the history of football with someone who has only won in Norway is one of the worst decisions ever made. The fact United fans welcomed this decision shows how clueless they are.


He took over a team low on confidence, why would he come in and immediately say he’s unhappy with the squad to the press? What does he have to gain from doing that?

Fellaini is fucking shit, getting him out the door was a good decision.

Agree on Jones and Smalling.

They replaced Mourino because he was doing a terrible job, this is the third big job he’s had in a row where he’s had a catastrophic third season. Shit football as well. Finished as a top level manager. Someone who’s only won in Norway came in and overturned an 11 point deficit to the top 4 in a couple of months says a lot about how shite Mourinho was doing, he also wanted to sell Martial and Pogba :lmao


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Seb said:


> He took over a team low on confidence, why would he come in and immediately say he’s unhappy with the squad to the press? What does he have to gain from doing that?


Pressure Woodward to buy new players to improve the team.



> They replaced Mourino because he was doing a terrible job, this is the third big job he’s had in a row where he’s had a catastrophic third season. Shit football as well. Finished as a top level manager. Someone who’s only won in Norway came in and overturned an 11 point deficit to the top 4 in a couple of months says a lot about how shite Mourinho was doing, he also wanted to sell Martial and Pogba :lmao


Nobody else has had a better third season than he did at Chelsea, every other manager since Chelsea were founded in 2003 has been fired before then. His third season at Real Madrid they got 2nd place, copa final after beating Barcelona and UCL Semis.

Pogba should be sold, you can't have a player who downs tools because he doesn't like the manager, you need professionals. What happens if Pogba falls out with the next manager, do United fire him too?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Nothing Finer said:


> Shaw is awful defensively and has 1 goal and 3 assists in 4 and a half years at United. Jones is one of the worst players I've ever seen.
> 
> Never mind worst in the league, do you think they're good enough for a team who want to win the Champions League? If not, why are United giving them huge contracts?
> 
> ...


Shaw is a left back. he doesn't have to score goals, that's a bonus if he does. sure his assist tally isn't great but he's had a nasty injury and had to rotate around with guys like Rojo, Blind, Darmian, Young and Blackett since he came to the club, the guy is still only 23 and has plenty of time to continue to improve

Jones isn't and probably will never be a quality defender but he's a good squad option and also helps with the English and home grown quotas, plus can fill in at RB and even as a CM if we are desperate. you're also forgetting he's been arguably our best defender (when fit) over the past 12-18 months and has forged good understandings with Rojo and then Lindelof. has his moments of chaos sure which every Utd fan wishes he wouldn't, but to say he's one of the worst players you've ever seen either means you just started watching football or don't watch much of it at all

Seb has made all the right points on Solskjaer and all you're doing is maing yourself look like an even bigger goose carrying on like this, you seem quite angry for some reason as Vader said


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Nothing Finer said:


> *Nobody else has had a better third season than he did at Chelsea*, every other manager since Chelsea were founded in 2003 has been fired before then. His third season at Real Madrid they got 2nd place, copa final after beating Barcelona and UCL Semis.


Because anyone else doing anywhere near as badly was sacked long before.

Mourinho's third season at Chelsea led to the lowest Premier League finish for the club in 20 years and at the time he left we were earning less than a point a game and were on pace for relegation (not an exaggeration, we were on course for 35.625 points. The average for 18th place to that point was 35.75 and that season Newcastle were relegated with 37).


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Vader said:


> Jose is finished as a top level manager. Or do you believe a football club should be snapping up Pele on the assumption that he still has it?
> 
> We were 11 points off the top 4 with Jose in charge, we're in the top 4 now.


If Mourinho, who won the league in 2015, won two trophies in 2017 and finished second in the Premier League and FA Cup in 2018 is finished what does that make Solskjaer, who hasn't won anything for many years?



Renegade™ said:


> Shaw is a left back. he doesn't have to score goals, that's a bonus if he does. sure his assist tally isn't great but he's had a nasty injury and had to rotate around with guys like Rojo, Blind, Darmian, Young and Blackett since he came to the club, the guy is still only 23 and has plenty of time to continue to improve


If he were anywhere near good enough to be the highest paid left back in the world those guys wouldn't get a look in. Not being good enough to play isn't a good thing.



> Jones isn't and probably will never be a quality defender but he's a good squad option and also helps with the English and home grown quotas, plus can fill in at RB and even as a CM if we are desperate. you're also forgetting he's been arguably our best defender (when fit) over the past 12-18 months and has forged good understandings with Rojo and then Lindelof. has his moments of chaos sure which every Utd fan wishes he wouldn't, but to say he's one of the worst players you've ever seen either means you just started watching football or don't watch much of it at all


Yeah, you're right, I am forgetting that. Maybe I've been in a coma for the last 18 months. What year is it?



> Seb has made all the right points on Solskjaer and all you're doing is maing yourself look like an even bigger goose carrying on like this, you seem quite angry for some reason as Vader said


I think I'm closer to despair to be honest.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Wait so we are actually arguing about which manager has gotten the best out of the team ??

I think it's pretty obvious :lmao


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Switchblade Club said:


> Wait so we are actually arguing about which manager has gotten the best out of the team ??
> 
> I think it's pretty obvious :lmao


This season Solskjær has clearly done better, but Mourinho won two trophies and finished second in his second season. Do you think Solskjær will ever do that for United?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Are you Mourinho?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Bayern are a fucking mess, this is gonna get ugly. Wouldn't be surprised if Liverpool score 5 or 6 on Tuesday.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Joel said:


> Are you Mourinho?


Who is manager isn't that big of an issue, the problem for United is signing shit players every year on insane money and then renewing their contracts, and the fact they spend such a tiny proportion of the club's revenue on footballers. If Mourinho had stayed and nothing else at the club changed they'd continue to fail at anywhere close to the highest level.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

as much as you've carried on like a total mong, I can't argue we have signed some absolute garbage since Fergie retired...

Fellaini - basically the anti Utd signing - clumsy, slow, awkward and painful to witness
Fred - seriously, why? looks like he's bricking it every time he's near the ball
Darmian - good debut game, regressing ever since, zero attacking input, better at CB and still not very good there
Falcao - in his prime was sensational, arrived at Utd after an ACL injury and looked a shell of his former self
Rojo - versatile and the odd good run of games with Phil Jones, but injury prone and extremely rash
Bailly - hilariously overrated by many Utd fans, the IVORIAN JONES if anything and nothing more
Memphis Depay - typical big fish in small Dutch league story but fails to transition to a more competitive and higher quality league
Schweinstiger - same story as Falcao, quality in his day but that had long gone by the time he came to Utd, always looked gassed and was taking game time off Carrick/Herrera/Blind/Schneiderlin who all looked more useful

recruitment has to be better


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I would like to argue that the lady who cleans the toilets is more useful than Schneiderlin ever was.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vader said:


> I would like to argue that the lady who cleans the toilets is more useful than Schneiderlin ever was.


upon reflection of his time here I won't argue on that actually, he was useless


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Renegade™ said:


> as much as you've carried on like a total mong,


Coming from someone who rates Shaw and Jones and thinks they deserve new contracts this really hurts.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Where is dat Bald Coward HOL?????


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Lyon with the draw vs Barca


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Bayern have been a disaster defensively in the Bundesliga, so of course they keep their first clean sheet of 2019 in Liverpool. Totally makes sense.

:duck


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Curry said:


> Because anyone else doing anywhere near as badly was sacked long before.
> 
> Mourinho's third season at Chelsea led to the lowest Premier League finish for the club in 20 years and at the time he left we were earning less than a point a game and were on pace for relegation (not an exaggeration, we were on course for 35.625 points. The average for 18th place to that point was 35.75 and that season Newcastle were relegated with 37).


I thought he meant 2006/7 where he was wrongly sacked on the back of



KC Armstrong said:


> Bayern have been a disaster defensively in the Bundesliga, so of course they keep their first clean sheet of 2019 in Liverpool. Totally makes sense.
> 
> :duck


It seemed like they were playing for a 0-0 and hoping to go for the kill at the Allianz.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Sol Ratti said:


> It seemed like they were playing for a 0-0 and hoping to go for the kill at the Allianz.



Of course they did. Like I said, any average Bundesliga team has caused them a ton of problems this season, so everyone expected them to get destroyed tonight. Obviously they had to focus on being solid defensively, but I didn't think they had it in them anymore. I'm pleasantly surprised. Liverpool are still favorites to advance, but if it's gonna be close I can live with it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seems like we have forgotten how to shoot. I guess that's what happens when you spend a week training in Spain :mj

Hendo was fantastic last night

Both keepers seemed to want gols to be scored more than the outfield players. Two mentalists

Not conceding away gols is always good


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098340345220395010


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Atlético vs Juventus was an awesome game.

Hoping Atlético can hold on and knock Juv out


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Ajax :applause:banderas


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nothing Finer said:


> Your question kind of assumes I think it makes any sense to have Solskjær in charge at all by the way. I don't, paying £20m to replace one of the greatest managers in the history of football with someone who has only won in Norway is one of the worst decisions ever made. The fact United fans welcomed this decision shows how clueless they are.


You've had an absolute mare fella.










Didn't even need most of his starting line up either. Three of the best three performers under Ole (Pogba, Martial, Herrera) all not playing.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wish I put money on PSG choking :lol


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

PSG and bottling the champions league, name a more iconic duo.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Fucking hell.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

You Europeans sure know how to put on a fun tournament.

:drose


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

What a night :banderas


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Seb said:


> You've had an absolute mare fella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought United fans would be pissed off tonight. 32% possession, only 4 shots on goal, only winning via a controversial pen, outclassed for 95% of the game. Mourinho could do that, in fact he's the reason United are even in the last 16 because he did it to Juventus, and they fired him for a bad style of play.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Nothing Finer said:


> I thought United fans would be pissed off tonight. 32% possession, only 4 shots on goal, only winning via a controversial pen, outclassed for 95% of the game. Mourinho could do that, in fact he's the reason United are even in the last 16 because he did it to Juventus, and they fired him for a bad style of play.


It was 28% possession of the ball and it's about what you do with it. We constantly had the most possession when Van Gaal was in charge and it was fucking dog shit. United had 4 shots on target and scored three times, PSG also had 4 shots on target but only scored once. Who was outclassed? Madrid had the same amount of shots on target as Ajax did last night, that made a huge amount of difference didn't it? Stats are utterly pointless in games like this anyway, so i'm assuming you didn't watch the game?

You can't understand football surely if you're even entertaining the thought that any fan would be annoyed. PSG only looked threatening when we had Bailly at right back then an Mbappe chance near the end, they offered fuck all besides abundances of possession.

A lot was made in the first leg about PSG not having Neymar or Cavani. We beat one of the Champions League favourites away from home with a midfield of Fred, Pereira and Scott McTominay.

9 away wins in all competitions, unbeaten in the Premier League, United's first knockout CL win for near a decade and actually scoring goals. We're a better team defensively now than under Jose and a miles better attacking team than under Jose. A lot was made of Jose calling Pogba a virus but looking at what Ole has done, it's clear that Jose was the virus.

Now, I've wasted about 5 minutes there as I've no doubt in my mind you'll come out with some other bollocks but please, continue - show me the Mourinho tattoo on your arse and tell me some more shit that no-one else believes apart from you.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Poor Buffon, taste the elimination through same way like last season, by penalty.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1103423299822985219


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Nothing Finer said:


> *I thought United fans would be pissed off tonight.* 32% possession, only 4 shots on goal, only winning via a controversial pen, outclassed for 95% of the game. Mourinho could do that, in fact he's the reason United are even in the last 16 because he did it to Juventus, and they fired him for a bad style of play.


Oh yes, I'm very pissed off that we went through to the next round of the Champions League and didn't win the Most Possession Cup and the Most Shots on Target Cup. I'm fuming! I'd answer your other points but Vader has covered that for me.

What a result and what a night! My heart was racing when there was the long deliberation over the referee checking VAR and then when the penalty was announced, my heart surely skipped a bit! Credit to Rashford, he had a poor game but man, does he have balls of steel to take that penalty and to hit it emphatically to ensure we go through to the Quarter Finals. Man, I can't believe I'm typing that... United through to the Quarter Finals of the Champions League after being 2-0 down from the first home leg against PSG. Sure, PSG could have and should have scored a few more goals but United had grit, fighting spirit, determination and were resolute throughout that second leg and I couldn't give a rats ass who had the most possession. What matters is the result and we advance through, not PSG.

It was also justice to see the penalty was awarded against Kimpembe, who should have been sent off in the first leg (and he scored one of the goals in the first leg!) so that made it even more sweeter. Actually, scratch that, it was even sweeter seeing Neymar's sad face and Di Maria's dumbfounded face after the game... man, I would love to taste those salty tears!

All of them players were warriors last night and it was fantastic to watch! Ole is at the wheel and he's driving at full acceleration to the next round of the Champions League. I can guarantee that wouldn't have happened under The Virus, Mourinho.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:neymar


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Very pissed off :mj4



COME ON RASHY


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Vader said:


> It was 28% possession of the ball and it's about what you do with it. We constantly had the most possession when Van Gaal was in charge and it was fucking dog shit. United had 4 shots on target and scored three times, PSG also had 4 shots on target but only scored once. Who was outclassed? Madrid had the same amount of shots on target as Ajax did last night, that made a huge amount of difference didn't it? Stats are utterly pointless in games like this anyway, so i'm assuming you didn't watch the game?
> 
> You can't understand football surely if you're even entertaining the thought that any fan would be annoyed. PSG only looked threatening when we had Bailly at right back then an Mbappe chance near the end, they offered fuck all besides abundances of possession.
> 
> ...


Obviously you're right. Last night was a great night for all United fans, and that's the point. Nobody really cares about style of play, it's the results that matter. Style of play is just an excuse people use because they don't want to be seen as impatient.



Foreshadowed said:


> Oh yes, I'm very pissed off that we went through to the next round of the Champions League and didn't win the Most Possession Cup and the Most Shots on Target Cup. I'm fuming! I'd answer your other points but Vader has covered that for me.
> 
> What a result and what a night! My heart was racing when there was the long deliberation over the referee checking VAR and then when the penalty was announced, my heart surely skipped a bit! Credit to Rashford, he had a poor game but man, does he have balls of steel to take that penalty and to hit it emphatically to ensure we go through to the Quarter Finals. Man, I can't believe I'm typing that... United through to the Quarter Finals of the Champions League after being 2-0 down from the first home leg against PSG. Sure, PSG could have and should have scored a few more goals but United had grit, fighting spirit, determination and were resolute throughout that second leg and I couldn't give a rats ass who had the most possession. What matters is the result and we advance through, not PSG.
> 
> ...


Don't forget who got United to this stage, thanks largely to getting the better of Juventus over two games.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It was an easy group to qualify out of, and they only had to beat Juventus because they took 1 point off a terrible Valencia team. Could only draw at Old Trafford in October, at which point Valencia had won 1 game in all competitions all season, and then put to the sword at the Mestalla in mid December, at which point Valencia had only won 1 game at home in La Liga.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Nothing Finer said:


> Don't forget who got United to this stage, thanks largely to getting the better of Juventus over two games.


I am by no means a United fan and yes this brilliant result is only so they can put over Arsenal on the weekend :smugwenger

But what is it that you are actually arguing? That United thank Jose for one win over Juve? 

:bosque

That they would have been better off with him in charge? 

:bosque

That he's still a top manager?

:bosque

Plz tell us


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

On a bit of a tangent, for all the talk about Jose killing clubs, he left United and Chelsea both times in pretty good shape.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Zane B said:


> I am by no means a United fan and yes this brilliant result is only so they can put over Arsenal on the weekend :smugwenger
> 
> But what is it that you are actually arguing? That United thank Jose for one win over Juve?
> 
> ...


That point was simply that you can't say he wouldn't have got the same result, because he got a very similar results against a similar quality side only this season, which is the reason why United are even in this competition.

As for whether he's a top manager or not, I'm pretty sure he'll win another trophy before Arsenal do, another league title before Arsenal do, and win his third CL before Arsenal win their first.



Sol Ratti said:


> On a bit of a tangent, for all the talk about Jose killing clubs, he left United and Chelsea both times in pretty good shape.


Indeed. Porto continued to be a top side in Portugal after he left and Real Madrid won the CL 4 times in 5 seasons (they hasn't reached a quarter final for 6 years before he arrived) after he left. It's only Inter that went to shit.


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Nothing Finer said:


> That point was simply that you can't say he wouldn't have got the same result, because he got a very similar results against a similar quality side only this season, which is the reason why United are even in this competition.
> 
> As for whether he's a top manager or not, I'm pretty sure he'll win another trophy before Arsenal do, another league title before Arsenal do, and win his third CL before Arsenal win their first.
> 
> ...


He also lost to teams like Brighton, West Ham and Valencia. Yes quite the resume this season. I'm curious as to why you think getting out of the group stage when Valencia and Young Boys are in there is something he should be praised for when it should be a minimum requirement. Actually no I'm not, just keep thinking that. And no he wouldn't have gotten the same results because the players were playing shit when he was there and now they aren't. Pretty simple if you watch football really. 



Sol Ratti said:


> On a bit of a tangent, for all the talk about Jose killing clubs, he left United and Chelsea both times in pretty good shape.


He left United in 6th and Chelsea in 16th on his last visit. How is that good shape?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Zane B said:


> He left United in 6th and Chelsea in 16th on his last visit. How is that good shape?


Squad wise


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Sol Ratti said:


> Squad wise


Dude had Salah and KDB in his squad when he was at Chelsea :bosque

Guess the moral of the story is keep Jose the fuck away from your squad if you ever want to let it develop


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Zane B said:


> Dude had Salah and KDB in his squad when he was at Chelsea :bosque
> 
> Guess the moral of the story is keep Jose the fuck away from your squad if you ever want to let it develop


They weren’t as good as they are now and title winning sides can’t afford to give loads of chances to develop. They moved to less pressure clubs and developed there. Right place wrong time

There’s possibly an argument for KDB, but absolutely not Salah. 

Is Fergie shit because he couldn’t develop Diego Forlan, Paul Pogba or Gerard Pique?


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

Sol Ratti said:


> They weren’t as good as they are now and title winning sides can’t afford to give loads of chances to develop. They moved to less pressure clubs and developed there. Right place wrong time
> 
> There’s possibly an argument for KDB, but absolutely not Salah.
> 
> Is Fergie shit because he couldn’t develop Diego Forlan, Paul Pogba or Gerard Pique?


Fergie won the league with players like Danny Welbeck, Tom Cleverly and Chicarito in his squad so I think he can be excused for letting a few players slip over his 20 year tenure

Anyway my point was that Jose doesn't make squads, he brings in some ready made players but some of the most talented players in those squads were there before him anyway

like Hazard and Azpi at Chelsea

De Gea, Lingard, Rashford, Martial all were at United before Jose as well

There wasn't anything he really did and he couldn't really fuck things up unless he went on a selling spree


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Nothing Finer said:


> Don't forget who got United to this stage, thanks largely to getting the better of Juventus over two games.


Don't forget who got us out at this stage last season, may I remind you of Sevilla where Mourinho's cowardly tactics cost us and I'm sure the same would have happened again against PSG over 2 legs if he were in charge. The place was toxic, players weren't playing for him and the style of football was atrocious, it would have been the perfect recipe for PSG as they would have faced a wounded animal.

It was the right decision to get rid of Mourinho, look at the performances and results now since his sacking. Ole has got the players looking confident, enjoying their football, we're scoring more goals now, playing a fun attacking style or counter attacking style in all games and our defence (despite still needing improvement) looks much more solid. I highly doubt Mourinho would have had his team doing all those positives listed by this point of the season if he were still in charge.

The only thing I will thank Mourinho for is selling Rooney at the right time, winning the League Cup and Europa League and also for getting us our best top finish since Fergie retired (despite that being a boring season with dull football). I'm not going to thank him for one lucky result against Juventus. We should have been qualifying easy from that group and if anything, Mourinho's style of football made it harder for us (take into account the draw against Valencia at home and the struggle to beat Young Boys at home). Also, how did we get the better of Juventus over 2 games? We lost the first game comfortably!

Plus, Ole took our B/C team to Paris and walked away with a win, that's even more impressive. No way Mourinho would have done that, he'd have made sure Matic played despite the injury, put Fellaini in there, deported Pogba and Martial and probably brought back Ivanovic to play right back!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Foreshadowed said:


> and probably brought back Ivanovic to play right back!


He's have done a better job there than Bailly, that's for sure.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Joel said:


> He's have done a better job there than Bailly, that's for sure.


Ha ha, yeah I agree with that. That was one odd decision Ole made (maybe put Bailly there as he did play there for Villarreal) but at least he rectified the decision and brought Dalot on, who is starting to look better each game.

There is concern there with Bailly though, one game he can look like a beast (Arsenal FA Cup game) and then he can look absolutely awful and his defensive awareness is severely lacking. Maybe it's the lack of game time but he really needs to improve otherwise, he will go further down the pecking order.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Foreshadowed said:


> Don't forget who got us out at this stage last season, may I remind you of Sevilla where Mourinho's cowardly tactics cost us and I'm sure the same would have happened again against PSG over 2 legs if he were in charge. The place was toxic, players weren't playing for him and the style of football was atrocious, it would have been the perfect recipe for PSG as they would have faced a wounded animal.
> 
> It was the right decision to get rid of Mourinho, look at the performances and results now since his sacking. Ole has got the players looking confident, enjoying their football, we're scoring more goals now, playing a fun attacking style or counter attacking style in all games and our defence (despite still needing improvement) looks much more solid. I highly doubt Mourinho would have had his team doing all those positives listed by this point of the season if he were still in charge.


A lot of United's biggest wins under Solskjaer - PSG, Arsenal, Spurs - have come playing football very very similar to the sort of tactics Mourinho is known for. Keep it tight, give up possession for the vast majority of the game, try to keep mistakes to a minimum and take one or two chances on the counter. Stylistically I can't see any differences between them. Compare United's 3-1 win at Arsenal in the FA Cup to the 3-1 win at Arsenal in the league last season, its almost identical.

Against the shit teams the performances have been notably better, but that's as much to do with the players putting more effort in than anything tactical. I think Mourinho's mistake was that he expected the players behave professionally and try their best to win every game, even if they're not playing in exactly the position they want. Solskjaer obviously wasn't going to make the same mistake considering how he got the job. I do worry that Pogba is effectively the manager now.



> The only thing I will thank Mourinho for is selling Rooney at the right time, winning the League Cup and Europa League and also for getting us our best top finish since Fergie retired (despite that being a boring season with dull football). I'm not going to thank him for one lucky result against Juventus. We should have been qualifying easy from that group and if anything, Mourinho's style of football made it harder for us (take into account the draw against Valencia at home and the struggle to beat Young Boys at home). Also, how did we get the better of Juventus over 2 games? We lost the first game comfortably!


Two trophies and the highest finish in years is quite a lot to thank him for! Alongside Juventus United drew the team who had finished 4th in La Liga, 3 points behind Real Madrid and 6 behind Atletico. Expecting to stroll through that group is the height of arrogance.

United got the better of Juventus over two games in the same way they did over PSG - outplayed badly over two games, but got enough goals to get a win away from home, and scored more away goals.



> Plus, Ole took our B/C team to Paris and walked away with a win, that's even more impressive. No way Mourinho would have done that, he'd have made sure Matic played despite the injury, put Fellaini in there, deported Pogba and Martial and probably brought back Ivanovic to play right back!


It is impressive, for sure, although it's not like Mourinho has never had results like that. I still get turned on thinking back to the time when Chelsea B went to Liverpool and beat them 2-0 to derail their title challenge. They had Kalas in defence and some guy called Salah in midfield.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Nothing Finer said:


> A lot of United's biggest wins under Solskjaer - PSG, Arsenal, Spurs - have come playing football very very similar to the sort of tactics Mourinho is known for. Keep it tight, give up possession for the vast majority of the game, try to keep mistakes to a minimum and take one or two chances on the counter. Stylistically I can't see any differences between them. Compare United's 3-1 win at Arsenal in the FA Cup to the 3-1 win at Arsenal in the league last season, its almost identical.


Yet the tactics and style are different also. United are running a lot more, pressing a lot more, winning back the ball a lot more. Which is why players were getting tired during the first few games around the 60th minute mark under Ole as they weren't used to covering a lot of distance on the pitch. Yes, we were letting teams play and have more possession of the ball under Mourinho but the players weren't running much, were more reserved getting forward (especially the fullbacks) and our forwards weren't staying high up the pitch. We weren't scoring enough and our defence was appalling, which is why we had a negative goal difference for a lot of the season under Mourinho.

Under Ole, we are more clinical (that has to be due to Ole giving the forwards words of encouragement especially towards Rashford), attacking a lot more, pressing higher up the pitch, both our fullbacks are getting forward more, the passing is quicker and forward (not waywards as it was under Mourinho) and the counter attacking football against the bigger and more difficult teams has worked to perfection, whereas it wasn't under Mourinho. If you can't realise there's a slight change in style then I don't know what to say. Yes, there are similarities but there are some key differences deployed by Ole and you can see that in the football and the results. United are fun and entertaining to watch again unlike under Mourinho where we were boring, clueless and uncreative.

Also, the 3-1 against Arsenal this season is completely different to the 3-1 against Arsenal last season. Last season Arsenal were creating a lot of chances but thanks to to heroics of De Gea, he kept us in the game. We had moments of brilliant counter attacking football but De Gea kept the game at 3-1. This season, besides one great Romero save, United kept Arsenal's chances to a bare minimum and we were comfortable and controlled the game (despite Arsenal having more of the ball which was meaningless). We gave up a lot of the ball like last season and we did win the ball back to go on the counter attack and score but we were much more solid, much more comfortable and looked dangerous on the attack. Heck, our first goal was from playing some quick, fluid football and not a counter attack.



> Against the shit teams the performances have been notably better, but that's as much to do with the players putting more effort in than anything tactical. I think Mourinho's mistake was that he expected the players behave professionally and try their best to win every game, even if they're not playing in exactly the position they want. Solskjaer obviously wasn't going to make the same mistake considering how he got the job. I do worry that Pogba is effectively the manager now.


That's not entirely true, the players were isolated and held back under Mourinho. He didn't want Pogba to get forward, dropped our better players for his favourites, he wanted things kept simple and hoped for a player to create a moment for a goal. Under Ole, he's given a lot of players freedom to express themselves, get forward and the main thing is to find that key forward pass, not play it backwards and sideways. I feel you are being very harsh on Ole and his tactics and what he's allowed the players to do.

Mourinho's mistake was he was picking the wrong team at times, making the wrong substitutions, creating a toxic atmosphere in the dressing room by throwing his players under the bus in nearly every media interview, being too cautious and too safe in his approach. His tactics were ancient at times! He had his favourites and they were so badly out of form he still persisted with them which again, affected our game. Again, I don't know how you can't comprehend this!

Sure, Ole has got everything right thus far and no doubt there will be a dip in the road in terms of results but it was blatantly obvious what needed to be done and what the United way is and Ole has got us playing that way so far. There's still room for improvement but so far, it's a positive sign. As for Pogba being the Manager, sure, he didn't behave well at times but the guy has shown what a leader he can be and he was obviously frustrated with Mourinho and the fact he conceded the title challenge as soon as the season began. That, and the archaic gameplan didn't help matters. Don't forget, Pogba kept Mourinho in the job longer with his performance against Newcastle! So far, he's been incredible under Ole so let's see how things go before claiming he's the Manager not Ole (at the moment Pogba has done everything he's been asked of by Ole).

Plus, notice how players are much happier (including his favourites) playing under Ole rather than Mourinho? Again, that's down to the style of football and the positive and winning mentality Ole has tried to instill in the players.



> Two trophies and the highest finish in years is quite a lot to thank him for! Alongside Juventus United drew the team who had finished 4th in La Liga, 3 points behind Real Madrid and 6 behind Atletico. Expecting to stroll through that group is the height of arrogance.


I just said I thanked him for that, read my post. As for Valencia, Seb already pointed this out to you - they were on a downward spiral this season and were in a relegation scrap. Young Boys are Young Boys. So of course United should have been beating them, nothing arrogant about it at all. Majority would have picked Juventus as the favourites and United as second favourites to qualify. 

Again, the fact Valencia outplayed United at home due to Mourinho's negative tactics was again a replication of the Sevilla game from last season. Mourinho never learned his lesson and never adapted as the man is stubborn. 



> United got the better of Juventus over two games in the same way they did over PSG - outplayed badly over two games, but got enough goals to get a win away from home, and scored more away goals.


You do realise the difference between the group stages and the knockout stages? The group stage is about picking up as many points as possible and the knockout stage is all about who scores the most over 2 legs. What you just said didn't make any sense, United scoring more away goals than Juventus? That has nothing to do with it!

You can tell the difference between United against Juventus under Mourinho and United against PSG under Ole. One had us playing cautious, negative football with no cohesion in our attack and the first match resulted in a comfortable Juventus win. The second game against Juventus was down to a bizarre 5 minute period. Mata's magical freekick and Young's delivery on the set piece as well as a rare solid defensive performance (and poor Juventus finishing) won us that game yet Mourinho tried to take all the credit after the match and show the 3 fingers to the crowd.

The other Manager had us play differently in both legs; yes PSG had more of the ball but United made it a back-and-forth encounter (in the first leg) in that first half and we were creating some chances. Once we lost two of our key players, this affected our gameplan and PSG found it easy second half and scored two goals. Fast forward to the 2nd leg and it was definitely different to the Juventus result. United fought tooth and nail all game, defended much better than the Juventus game and even had spells where they had PSG on the backfoot (due to getting the 2 away goals). This all the while playing with out B/C team players. That is most certainly impressive.

It's also nice to see a Manager praise his players after the game and not make it about himself and a way to stroke his ego.

Also, how were we outplayed badly over 2 legs? We conceded 3 goals and so did PSG! We reduced PSG to only a few chances in the 2nd leg (whereas Juventus had a lot in the second leg against us and against our main team) so again, not sure how we were outplayed against PSG. Yes, they were the better team but they didn't outplay us and Vader has already explained this to you.



> It is impressive, for sure, although it's not like Mourinho has never had results like that. I still get turned on thinking back to the time when Chelsea B went to Liverpool and beat them 2-0 to derail their title challenge. They had Kalas in defence and some guy called Salah in midfield.


Well done for saying it's impressive because it really is, especially for someone who as you said, only has experience managing Molde and Cardiff. Ole understands the club and what it means and so far, he's been the perfect fit and done everything right and got big results for us as well as have United playing some good football, which has to be admired.

As for your point about Mourinho, sure he's had big results but he's also had poor results especially recently. The knockout against Sevilla last season, the performance and result against Liverpool this season, the performances in general this season, the poor FA Cup result last season in the final against Chelsea, his final season at Chelsea and Real Madrid, etc. Yes, he had some good results last season for United but you can tell Mourinho's Manchester United was regressing under his leadership. Times move on, football changes and Mourinho just didn't adapt to this when other teams have been. Ultimately, it would lead to him being sacked and it was the right decision, that cannot be argued.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Foreshadowed said:


> Yet the tactics and style are different also. United are running a lot more, pressing a lot more, winning back the ball a lot more. Which is why players were getting tired during the first few games around the 60th minute mark under Ole as they weren't used to covering a lot of distance on the pitch. Yes, we were letting teams play and have more possession of the ball under Mourinho but the players weren't running much, were more reserved getting forward (especially the fullbacks) and our forwards weren't staying high up the pitch. We weren't scoring enough and our defence was appalling, which is why we had a negative goal difference for a lot of the season under Mourinho.
> 
> Under Ole, we are more clinical (that has to be due to Ole giving the forwards words of encouragement especially towards Rashford), attacking a lot more, pressing higher up the pitch, both our fullbacks are getting forward more, the passing is quicker and forward (not waywards as it was under Mourinho) and the counter attacking football against the bigger and more difficult teams has worked to perfection, whereas it wasn't under Mourinho. If you can't realise there's a slight change in style then I don't know what to say. Yes, there are similarities but there are some key differences deployed by Ole and you can see that in the football and the results. United are fun and entertaining to watch again unlike under Mourinho where we were boring, clueless and uncreative.
> 
> Also, the 3-1 against Arsenal this season is completely different to the 3-1 against Arsenal last season. Last season Arsenal were creating a lot of chances but thanks to to heroics of De Gea, he kept us in the game. We had moments of brilliant counter attacking football but De Gea kept the game at 3-1. This season, besides one great Romero save, United kept Arsenal's chances to a bare minimum and we were comfortable and controlled the game (despite Arsenal having more of the ball which was meaningless). We gave up a lot of the ball like last season and we did win the ball back to go on the counter attack and score but we were much more solid, much more comfortable and looked dangerous on the attack. Heck, our first goal was from playing some quick, fluid football and not a counter attack.


Fair enough, there are some differences, but I think the real change is in the results and the narrative around style of play is based around that. It's true that United came under a lot more pressure at Arsenal last season than this.



> That's not entirely true, the players were isolated and held back under Mourinho. He didn't want Pogba to get forward, dropped our better players for his favourites, he wanted things kept simple and hoped for a player to create a moment for a goal. Under Ole, he's given a lot of players freedom to express themselves, get forward and the main thing is to find that key forward pass, not play it backwards and sideways. I feel you are being very harsh on Ole and his tactics and what he's allowed the players to do.
> 
> Mourinho's mistake was he was picking the wrong team at times, making the wrong substitutions, creating a toxic atmosphere in the dressing room by throwing his players under the bus in nearly every media interview, being too cautious and too safe in his approach. His tactics were ancient at times! He had his favourites and they were so badly out of form he still persisted with them which again, affected our game. Again, I don't know how you can't comprehend this!
> 
> ...


I watched the World Cup, I saw that Pogba was playing in a midfield two and he was brilliant. He was perfectly happy to play there. When Mourinho asked him to play there he wasn't having it, it seemed like he was willing to do it for France but not for United. As it happens I do agree with playing 4-3-3 as Solskjaer has done, I think it's a system the current players are better suited to, but do you think Pogba was putting in 100% for United when he wasn't happy with his position? I don't.



> I just said I thanked him for that, read my post. As for Valencia, Seb already pointed this out to you - they were on a downward spiral this season and were in a relegation scrap. Young Boys are Young Boys. So of course United should have been beating them, nothing arrogant about it at all. Majority would have picked Juventus as the favourites and United as second favourites to qualify.
> 
> Again, the fact Valencia outplayed United at home due to Mourinho's negative tactics was again a replication of the Sevilla game from last season. Mourinho never learned his lesson and never adapted as the man is stubborn.


I know, I'm just saying it's substantial. Time was, winning trophies would earn you some time. 



> You do realise the difference between the group stages and the knockout stages? The group stage is about picking up as many points as possible and the knockout stage is all about who scores the most over 2 legs. What you just said didn't make any sense, United scoring more away goals than Juventus? That has nothing to do with it!
> 
> You can tell the difference between United against Juventus under Mourinho and United against PSG under Ole. One had us playing cautious, negative football with no cohesion in our attack and the first match resulted in a comfortable Juventus win. The second game against Juventus was down to a bizarre 5 minute period. Mata's magical freekick and Young's delivery on the set piece as well as a rare solid defensive performance (and poor Juventus finishing) won us that game yet Mourinho tried to take all the credit after the match and show the 3 fingers to the crowd.
> 
> ...


Away goals matter in the group stage, it's the secondary tie-breaker after head to head.

The game against Juventus United took advantage of set pieces. The one against PSG they took advantage of terrible mistakes. I think PSG might have been missing a couple of decent players too. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, keeping it tight and hoping you get lucky is exactly how you play against better sides if you're smart.



> Well done for saying it's impressive because it really is, especially for someone who as you said, only has experience managing Molde and Cardiff. Ole understands the club and what it means and so far, he's been the perfect fit and done everything right and got big results for us as well as have United playing some good football, which has to be admired.
> 
> As for your point about Mourinho, sure he's had big results but he's also had poor results especially recently. The knockout against Sevilla last season, the performance and result against Liverpool this season, the performances in general this season, the poor FA Cup result last season in the final against Chelsea, his final season at Chelsea and Real Madrid, etc. Yes, he had some good results last season for United but you can tell Mourinho's Manchester United was regressing under his leadership. *Times move on, football changes and Mourinho just didn't adapt to this when other teams have been.* Ultimately, it would lead to him being sacked and it was the right decision, that cannot be argued.







Ps. I do appreciate the obvious amount of time and effort spent on this post, although there's a lot of it I don't agree with I do think your points are generally pretty fair and I can see where you're coming from. 

Sorry my responses are a bit pithier, but with something like this I know how easily I could get drawn into writing a dissertation length document on it. Plus it's all fairly subjective so I doubt either of us will be changing our minds.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Nothing Finer said:


> Fair enough, there are some differences, but I think the real change is in the results and the narrative around style of play is based around that. It's true that United came under a lot more pressure at Arsenal last season than this.


No problem with this response. I did also forget to mention that under Ole that a lot more players are flooding the opposition box whereas under Mourinho, only the lone striker and maybe one supporting attacker would be in the box. I've noticed countless times how about 5 or 6 of our players now end up in or around the box, which is another change to our attacking style and tactics. Just thought I'd add that to my original point also.

I also felt our gameplan and the way we played againsy Chelsea in the FA Cup was convincing, dominating and spot on. Ole has done well thus far in the big games and hopefully things will continue and get better!



> I watched the World Cup, I saw that Pogba was playing in a midfield two and he was brilliant. He was perfectly happy to play there. When Mourinho asked him to play there he wasn't having it, it seemed like he was willing to do it for France but not for United. As it happens I do agree with playing 4-3-3 as Solskjaer has done, I think it's a system the current players are better suited to, but do you think Pogba was putting in 100% for United when he wasn't happy with his position? I don't.


Pogba is better suited to a midfield trio but I think the reason he was happy to play this position under France was because of the way they played, they attacked and that was their primary gameplan. Under Mourinho, it was too cautious and about slow build-up and we didn't play to Pogba's strengths. I do think he caused some disruption and was unprofessional at times during this season but there's always two sides to a story and I guess Pogba was frustrated with Mourinho's negative system and poor tactics. Plus, Pogba did save Mourinho his job as I pointed out against Newcastle so he did do a job for Mourinho when it looked like he was on the verge of the sack.



> I know, I'm just saying it's substantial. Time was, winning trophies would earn you some time.


Fair enough. However, this season we weren't going to be competing for trophies under Mourinho, not with his defeatist attitude going into the season. This is another reason why he wasn't given more time. He outstayed his welcome and just didn't suit United in the end.



> Away goals matter in the group stage, it's the secondary tie-breaker after head to head.


I see your point, I don't think I quite understood what you were getting at but now I do. However, I stick by what I said with the rest of my point. 



> The game against Juventus United took advantage of set pieces. The one against PSG they took advantage of terrible mistakes. I think PSG might have been missing a couple of decent players too. Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, keeping it tight and hoping you get lucky is exactly how you play against better sides if you're smart.


Mourinho made it harder for us in the group stage with his tactics. He got very lucky against Juventus and their inconsistent finishing. Ole only had one gameplan that could be executed against a superior team (especially with us missing like 10 players) and he did this to perfection. We defended much better against PSG than we did against Juventus and yes, we had some lucky moments but overall, the performance was way more impressive and historic than the Juventus one, especially taking into account all our injuries and the 2 goal deficit. 



> Ps. I do appreciate the obvious amount of time and effort spent on this post, although there's a lot of it I don't agree with I do think your points are generally pretty fair and I can see where you're coming from.
> 
> Sorry my responses are a bit pithier, but with something like this I know how easily I could get drawn into writing a dissertation length document on it. Plus it's all fairly subjective so I doubt either of us will be changing our minds.


No worries, I appreciate the debate. I don't agree with a lot of your points too and other posters have also argued some of your comments but I can see where you are coming from with some of your points (which again I don't agree with). I agree though, neither of us will change our minds on the matter but it has been enjoyable having a debate and discussing our points. Best to end it now.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

SIIIIIIIIIIUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Most clutch footballer I've ever seen. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105590522339643393:lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

4 English teams in the last 8. Been a while since that happened


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Superb performance. Mane first goal was class, he really is in the form of his life. 

:mane :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp2 :mane

Bayern were shite but it's still a top win away from home. Looking forward to the draw on Friday.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mane's first goal was great, and that cross from Salah for the 3rd goal was beautiful. So glad we won, outclassed Bayern.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bayern were shit.

Was hoping they'd win. Oh well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bayern will need to freshen their squad up, alot of their key players are the wrong side of 30 and they looked quite flat today. shame, was hoping they'd knock Flopp out so we can hear his next bunch of excuses


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105590522339643393:lol


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Barcelona vs Lyon was fun even though it ended up being a thrashing. 

I really like the look of Tanguy Ndombele and will not be shocked if a bigger club snaps him up in the summer


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Champions League quarter final draw:

Ajax vs Juventus
Liverpool vs Porto
Tottenham vs Manchester City
Barcelona vs Man United

Semi Final:

Winner of Ajax/Juventus plays winner of Tottenham/Man City. 
Winner of Liverpool/Porto plays winner of Barcelona/Man United.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Let the conspiracy theorists begin on us getting Porto :evil


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

City and Juve on the other side of the draw :banderas

Man Utd can definitely trouble Barca at Old Trafford at they've consistently struggled away in Europe under Valverde, but they're a different animal at the Camp Nou. 30 unbeaten in the CL going back to 2013, and I think the 4-3 loss to Betis is their only loss at home at all since 2016 in the League/Cup/CL. English teams are also Messi's favourite opponents.

Four favourites all dodged each other, if they all win then the semi's will be a complete toss up. Really open this year.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*If Man.Utd could lost only with deficit one goal at Camp Nou, they will be just fine at second leg at Old Trafford or draw on first leg will be good option for them. The only advantage that ManUtd can use is using their young players, sure most of them are really hungry to stop Messi.

*Ajax is more stable than Juventus who only rely on CR7 or Dybala to mount the offense, Kube will have more trouble if Ajax players can block their ball supply.

*TTH vs Man City, not too sure with Spurs ,since they always lost from City and I based how City got through from group phase until they eliminated Schalke, Spurs chance kinda slim.

*Liverpool vs Porto, if Liv want win and get through to semifinals phase, Salah need maximize his passing skill like he did against Munich, he can use this as advantage because Porto players also need focus to Mane and Firmino too, and not to mention the Big Dutch,VVD will become the weapon from corner.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Ucok said:


> *If Man.Utd could lost only with deficit one goal at Camp Nou, they will be just fine at second leg at Old Trafford or draw on first leg will be good option for them.


First leg is at OT.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

WTF? Ajax eliminated Juventus. Earlier, this team eliminated Real Madrid. I would be prepared psychologically if were Tottenham or Man City.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats to Seb.

Hope Barcelona win the whole thing now (Ajax aren't winning it). 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

De Gea has had a weird season. 

Super impressed with Ajax. They’re playing with no fear. Mad respect.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Destiny said:


> De Gea has had a weird season.
> 
> Super impressed with Ajax. They’re playing with no fear. Mad respect.


I'd let him go in the summer honestly if he isn't willing to scale back his ludicrous wage demands.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I hope Ajax win the whole thing. When else are we gonna have an underdog story in the Champions League?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

De Gea is in potato mode atm. be nice if he gets himself sorted again soon. odds of winning at Barca were always going to be slim, but when your captain produces that absolute calamity leading up to the first goal, you don't have much hope of recovering. Young has been terrible since his contract extension

Ajax though, what a result


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Everything is between Liverpool and Barcelona now.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Good on Ajax on getting through to the semi-finals, they have been a lot of fun to watch this season and have a very talented young squad. Hope they reach the final and it just goes to show how far they have progressed since losing the Europa League final to us back in 2017 and how far United have regressed in Europe.

It seems ever since the PSG result, the form has dipped, players have checked out and are showing us how 1. Some of them are mentally fragile, inconsistent and lacking a true leader and 2. Some of these players are so so average and need to either be benched and not utilized in the starting XI or be sold (however that won't happen with their extended contracts, which is still a joke how Young and Jones got a new contract in the first place!). Some of the blame will lie at Ole's door as he picked the squad and the formation and despite a bright opening 10 minute spell, Captain Young once again tried to take the crown from Calamity Jones and completely messed up and pretty much assisted Barcelona with the first home goal. Young put in a good shift last season at left back but that should have been a short-term solution. Now we have an ageing winger converted fullback playing the right back spot and has mostly been gash this season and then Ole puts him in the left back spot, where once again he is awful. Young may be popular in the dressing room and I do like the guy as he has been a pretty decent signing and shown some good moments over the years but he is no where near good enough now to be Captain of the club, let alone playing in the starting XI!

Ole also has to take blame for the negative substitution by bringing off Martial (who was abysmal again) and bringing on Dalot to close up shop pretty much. He then made some other questionable substitutions and left some late again (which he has a tendency to do). I'm not going to lay the whole blame on Ole but he has been poor recently with his starting XI, tactics (we should not be playing like an away team at home to West Ham and Watford!) and substitutions. However, he can only work with what he has and he's inherited a good squad with some average or poor players that you wouldn't see in a Manchester City or Liverpool squad. Unfortunately, due to some injuries at key points in the latter parts of this season, Ole has then had to go with players that aren't good enough to be playing for this club. The problems lie initially with the board, who have failed this club. 

Sir Alex managed to get the best out of some average players but once he left, the vulnerability and deficiencies were there for all to see. Yet the board and Woodward haven't addressed this. Not only that but they have hired 3 wrong managers and then when you think they have finally learned by saying they are hiring an interim Manager and will bring in a new Manager at the end of the season, they completely lie and hire Ole way too early. I like Ole, I'm happy he's got the job as he's done a sensational job to even get us competing for top 4 after Mourinho had us competing for 6th or 7th spot but the decision should have been made once the season was over. The players would have had something to fight for, to show they wanted Ole to get the job but instead the board hire him as permanent Manager at an odd time and our form and football has continued to drop for the worst ever since. We're very lucky we even had 2 victories out of 7 as we were the worst team in both matches against West Ham and Watford. Most of the season has been a write-off since the board decided to give Mourinho his contract extension, then decide not to back him when it was clear he wasn't the man to take us forward and then the Mourinho 3rd season implosion started to take affect. The board need to invest heavily in the summer, the squad needs a whole rebuild; players need to be moved on, contracts need to be extended (De Gea and Herrera please but can't see that happening) and players that will fit Ole's system need to be brought in and implemented properly. Not buying players for the sake of their name, to sell shirts, etc. when it's obvious they are no longer at their peak. Players have to fit the ethos of the club, have to be able to keep the ball when under pressure, have to run for 90 minutes and must represent the shirt with pride and give it their all... not like some of these fragile players. The board have to back Ole in the summer otherwise, Ole will severely struggle next season and the club will not be competing for the major honours for a long while

Finally that brings me to my final issue and the problem with United and that is the squad. A lot of the blame lies with the board for me and part of it is Ole (due to recent form but he needs to be properly judged next season when he brings in his players and we see what identity he brings to the squad), a lot of it is with Mourinho but now that Big Bad Mourinho is gone the players have no one to hide behind now. When Ole came in, they showed their potential and what they can do when they play attacking football. They were more clinical, playing more fluid and faster football, the counter attacking football also looked good and worked away to the big teams and even our defence looked solid. Then the PSG result happened, where faith seemed to be restored in the team and in the club, the players (most of them being the B/C squad) fought for the shirt and made us the fans feel proud. Then after that amazing result, some of the senior players came back into the squad and maybe you can say that was the wrong decision. Once automatically back in the team after injury some players went back to playing with no confidence and no cohesion (Herrera, Matic, Mata, Lingard, Pogba, etc. were all culpable) and our team performance dropped significantly. It seems our strong and defiant form has gone and hasn't replenished since that night in Paris.

It says something when 3 of the back four that got knocked out last night are the same players that competed in the match when we got knocked out by Basel a few years ago (Young, Smalling and Jones). Players that should have been moved on are still with the club (I'd still keep Smalling as back-up though as at least he has a dominant game here and there unlike the other two), players brought in haven't worked or improved and United still don't have an identity on the pitch. Fingers can be pointed at the Manager, prior Managers, the board and rightfully so. However, that problem also lays at the feet with the players, some of them look like they have mentally checked out and are just waiting to go on holiday. Seems like they reached their peak result by knocking out PSG and getting Ole the job and now they just seem like they have nothing to play for. Some are lackadaisical on the pitch and others just look so unconfident when they are on the ball. Others look frustrated due to their contracts being run down (again a failure by Woodward and the board). This is just a whole mess at the moment. This needs to be rectified and sorted straight away in the summer transfer window. Do I trust things to be sorted immediately? No, not by the way we are run and the fact no Director of Football has still yet to be brought in (when this should have been done first before Ole was hired permanently) but big changes need to be made in the summer. If not, then it might be a long while until United compete at the top again.

tl;dr United have major problems from top to bottom and this needs to be sorted as soon as possible. This is a big summer ahead for the club and big changes need to be addressed and made!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

funny how Jones is always a scapegoat even when he's one of the better/less shit performers in a losing side. plus he's good for the home grown quota and seems happy to be part of a squad rotation, not all CB's would be. I'm happy with him and Smalling there as long as we get rid of Bailly, Valencia, Darmian and Rojo and replace them with some quality and one high calibre/world class level centre half

I think our most glaring issues are replacing Young at RB, who then reverts to a backup fullback and winger, getting a CM to replace Herrera if he decides to go and a proper RW/RM who can take players on and has a bit of pace, instead of relying on Lingard who is fine as a squad player but not week in week out starter material, or Mata who is slower than a snail, plus the afforementioned CB issue


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> funny how Jones is always a scapegoat even when he's one of the better/less shit performers in a losing side. plus he's good for the home grown quota and seems happy to be part of a squad rotation, not all CB's would be. I'm happy with him and Smalling there as long as we get rid of Bailly, Valencia, Darmian and Rojo and replace them with some quality and one high calibre/world class level centre half
> 
> I think our most glaring issues are replacing Young at RB, who then reverts to a backup fullback and winger, getting a CM to replace Herrera if he decides to go and a proper RW/RM who can take players on and has a bit of pace, instead of relying on Lingard who is fine as a squad player but not week in week out starter material, or Mata who is slower than a snail, plus the afforementioned CB issue


I'm not scapegoating Jones, I just don't think he's good enough. Sure, he's had a decent few games but he's injured for half the season and always has a clanger in him (e.g. Chelsea FA Cup final last season, a few games this season) when really he should be fully developed by now. I understand why he was signed to a long-term contract but I'm in agreement with a lot of the responses the announced contract received, which was negative. However, I do agree Rojo needs to be binned and Darmian looks like he's on his way (thank god!) as well as Valencia as confirmed by the club. Young should have joined Valencia but doesn't look like that is happening.

I'm fine with Jones staying as long as he stays as a squad rotation player, not someone who is in our starting XI. We really need a leader/warrior type centreback who is quality so we'll see if United find and invest in one.

As for Bailly, he showed at the beginning there's potential there but he is much like Jones, injured and has a mistake in him. I want to give him one more season to see if he can develop but right now (and as I pointed out in one of my posts after the PSG result) it doesn't look good.

I agree with the rest of your post, I really do hope we go all-out for a Right Winger this time, it's a disgrace we've played without one for so long!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

NEXT LEVEL SPURS

Pep is just garbage in Europe.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

The Man CityxSpurs game tonight was probably one of the best games in the Champions League history. Well done Spurs from a Chelsea fan.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Ajax vs Spurs in the semi final

Corbyn will be raging 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

BREAKING NEWS: Theresa May has just contacted Pep Guardiola for advice on leaving Europe.﻿


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

COME FIGHT ME YOU SON OF A BITCH @EGame

I've wanted us to face Barca for so long

Here we go wens3


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Liverpool and Barcelona:mark:

City vs Tottenham was absolutely mental. Just need Spurs to beat them one more time on Saturday now. Please and thanks.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Oh boy! This season is getting more interesting. 2 English teams remain and will compete against 2 worthy rivals.

-Ajax will face Tottenham Hotspurs
-Liverpool will face Barcelona.

What will we see? Dream Match? Flavored Premier League UCL Final? David VS Goliath? Oh, shit! Final at Madrid will be Epic!


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

On the United Barcelona game I think starting with 4 out of 5 Ferguson players in the back 5 is called "football heritage". Obviously Solskjaer isn't a very good manager, but any manager would be lucky to get out of that tie without taking an absolute kicking. It's a squad that's been maintained and built by an absolute idiot named Ed Woodward.

The City-Spurs game was unbelievable. Off the top of my head I'd say it's the best CL game for ten years.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

:berlino to call Tottenham "The Harry Kane team" before getting knocked out by Spurs without him .


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ajax or Tottenham into the finals.

I'll take things nobody predicted 6 months ago for $600 Alex.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FSL said:


> Well done Spurs from a Chelsea fan.


:tenay



tommo010 said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Theresa May has just contacted Pep Guardiola for advice on leaving Europe.﻿


Would have been funny if everyone hadn't already used that Tuesday night for Solskjaer...



Rugrat said:


> :berlino to call Tottenham "The Harry Kane team" before getting knocked out by Spurs without him .


He called them that last season and already apologised for that :kobe


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Well now City have to win the league or this season will be nothing more than a disappointment for them. 

Whatever happens in this Barca tie (I'm optimistic we'll go through) we've got to be pleased with how we've done in Europe under Klopp. We'll also almost certainly finish with over 90 points in the league. Amazing.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

That really was a great match for the neutral between City and Spurs. It's also nice that for 1 night we went from the commentators screaming _"AGUERRRROOOOO!!!"_ to...


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

TTH vs Man City is like see thunderstorms, what a match, unfortunately, my local channel only aired Liv vs Porto.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

One of the most exciting games I've ever seen. Wow what a game literally from start to finish


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Was fantastic to see the elation then the dispare on city players /fans.

This has flat out been one of the hardest seasons watching football from my teams perspective but its been a great season for drama and overall quality from some of the English teams.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

The crowd reaction to that disallowed goal is like almost nothing I've ever heard before. The only thing I can remember that's anything like it is the reaction after the streak ended.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118623842161831937
Need to see this more often this season pls :klopp


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> He called them that *last season* and already apologised for that :kobe


And? Spurs haven't changed in that time.

Apology or not (which took a year), it was a dumb comment that deserves ridicule particularly in light of last night's events.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> And? Spurs haven't changed in that time.
> 
> Apology or not (which took a year), it was a dumb comment that deserves ridicule particularly in light of last night's events.


The point is it's silly to bring up something that happened A YEAR AGO, which he admitted he was wrong to say straight after. They've played since then and City have won in some of those games.

Incredibly irrelevent comment to make.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> The point is it's silly to bring up something that happened A YEAR AGO, which he admitted he was wrong to say straight after. They've played since then and City have won in some of those games.
> 
> Incredibly irrelevent comment to make.


It doesn't matter it was a year ago, if it's the exact same Spurs squad playing at the same level. If there were loads of changes in personnel to the Spurs squad he took a dig at and the one that won last night, then yes you'd have a point with it being a year ago.

He only apologised a year later, when Poch criticised him at the time he didn't apologise.

City winning the recent games (most/all when Spurs had Kane) is incredibly irrelevant within the context of Spurs being a one man team.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118824478069358598
The real GOAT. :mark:

Also why does Pep wear women's clothing?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> It doesn't matter it was a year ago, if it's the exact same Spurs squad playing at the same level. If there were loads of changes in personnel to the Spurs squad he took a dig at and the one that won last night, then yes you'd have a point with it being a year ago.
> 
> He only apologised a year later, when Poch criticised him at the time he didn't apologise.
> 
> City winning the recent games (most/all when Spurs had Kane) is incredibly irrelevant within the context of Spurs being a one man team.


So straight after Poch criticised him in 2017 he said it was not interpreted in the correct way.

Then in October 2018 he says he was wrong to say it and they have proven they are more than that.

Now in April 2019 you are trying to use that against him, even though on two occasions he has said they were more than that.

Again, congratulations on an irrelevent comment. If he never back tracked on it then fair enough. But he has on two occasions. So what's the point?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Napoli are awful. 

Italian football is garbage. 

Edit: Frankfurt to win it all please.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello, friends. 

Aaron James Ramsey will bag 64 goals a season in that league. Probably his last performance in an Arsenal shirt tonight and I will name my firstborn after him. 

Goodbye, friends.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dead thread










disappointed firmino not starting but i guess he still has that groin issue


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That was depressing. 

Too many chances wasted.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Definetly a punch in the gut :klopp

We had a great spell of about 25/30 minutes and we should have got an away goal at least. We've had some tremendous comebacks on those special Anfield nights, but I think this one might just be a step too far.

Pure class from Messi for that FK tho. Wow.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Another year without a trophy:klopp

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Liverpool played really well and should have got at least an away goal, maybe even two. Yet finished up with the same result United got in the Nou Camp. 

I really hope Liverpool win the league. Hoping someone causes City to drop the points to not get the trophy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

What a result :banderas

Good performance in the first half, got the goal and didn't concede a shot on target. Restricted them to the Mane chance :mane

Defended well under pressure for the first 30 minutes of the second half, when Liverpool were in control but only really produced one decent chance (Milner). They're a very strong team, and when nearly all of Barca's best players are the wrong side of 30 they have to pick their moments and can't press like lunatics for the full 90 minutes :carlo 

Liverpool capitulated though when it went to 2-0 :brodgers

Some decent 2v1 and 3v1 counter attacks wasted by Barca at the end, especially Dembele with the final kick which would've buried the tie :hoganbarca

Salah's miss :salah

Messi was Messi, one of the best free kicks i've ever seen. :messi2 

Vidal was everywhere, warrior of a performance :villa

Suarez brilliant :suarez1

Alba had Gomez on toast in the first half :jet5

Coutinho a :disdrogba losing the ball off every good break at the start of the second half before being hauled off so Roberto could play in midfield at which point the game started to turn.

Van Dijk was an absolute statue for the first two goals :vvd

The hysteria over him has been ridiculous, on Talksport they were calling him the 4th best Dutch player of ALL TIME :kenny Supreme defender but shown up by Pique who has been just as good this season ique2

Fair play to Robertson, lived up to the hype train i've been riding on for the past 18 months. Definitely the two best LB's in the world on show last night :clap

Klopp being a COWARD and not starting a centre forward or his in form attacking right back :bosque :klopp

We even got some nostalgic :jetbad analysis in the chatbox:

* 05-01, 21:22	Irish Jet 
Liverpool just a far far better team

05-01, 21:23	Irish Jet 
Far far far better actually*

:jet3

Can't wait for the return leg :mark:

Bring on :anfield


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

4th best dutch player ever :lol he's not even the 4th best with van in his name


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Vader said:


> 4th best dutch player ever :lol he's not even the 4th best with van in his name


Harsh to judge when his career isn’t over yet. Still only 27.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

They're saying he's the 4th best now. He's not even close to that. To get even close to top 5 will require more than second place finishes and runners up medals. I do think he'll get up there but some of the comments about him are insanity, "best prem defender ever" etc...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

the over hype about VVD after one good season is indeed ridiculous and hilarious :vvd

DUTCH BOUMSONG. never forget

Seb was right, Klopp not starting Firmino or especially TAA is COWARDICE of the highest order


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Maybe Klopp didn't want to risk Firmino from the start (re: his recent injury). Dunno, but could be sumet with that like.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I think you have to risk him in a game like that, City aren't dropping any more points in the league so it should have been all out for the CL.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Valencia's statement about last night's numpties is an absolute corker. "We condemn all that Nazi saluting and all the monkey noises and stuff, but we'll be keeping an eye out for info on whether some opposition fans wound up our lot to precipitate said Nazi saluting and monkey noises. In the interest of fairness and all, like."


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Vader said:


> They're saying he's the 4th best now. He's not even close to that. To get even close to top 5 will require more than second place finishes and runners up medals. I do think he'll get up there but some of the comments about him are insanity, "best prem defender ever" etc...


Who's claiming he's the best prem defender ever? That's an outrageous claim, I would have to agree with you on that. All I'm saying is that he could possibly be one of the best defenders in the prem of all time if he stays consistent and wins the big trophies. I can't remember the last time a defender won PFA player of the year in the prem (it's been a very long time). Wee're talking a long time ago now.



Renegade™;77199692 said:


> the over hype about VVD after one good season is indeed ridiculous and hilarious :vvd
> 
> DUTCH BOUMSONG. never forget
> 
> Seb was right, Klopp not starting Firmino or especially TAA is COWARDICE of the highest order





Brock said:


> Maybe Klopp didn't want to risk Firmino from the start (re: his recent injury). Dunno, but could be sumet with that like.


I personally think that we played really well without TAA and Firmino. Created enough chances to snatch an away goal. I do believe that Klopp took too long to make the substitutions though. Both players should've come on with 25-30 minutes to go.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

TottenKane is still have a little chance even they were defeated on their home but it was just 0 - 1, not so much with Liverpool, they didn't have away goal and it's 3 - 0, need big score to kick out Barca, at least they must score 5 just in case if Barca could score one away goal.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Useless Catalan cunts

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Seb , you jinxing bastard - this is all on you

Ajax, the world of football needs you now more than ever

Barcelona, welcome to the PSG bottle family.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> What a result :banderas
> 
> Good performance in the first half, got the goal and didn't concede a shot on target. Restricted them to the Mane chance :mane
> 
> ...


*FAR BETTER TEAM*

Spectacular failure by yourself and your sorry excuse for a team. Genuinely embarrassing to watch. At least United are just shit. Two years in a throw an almost unprecedented bottling job. Truly the PSG of Spain.

Fucking trash. Messi with another no show away in a big game in Europe. Ronaldo's competition. Always will be. 

Trash.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Valverde is the mother of all bottlers. Humiliated in consecutive seasons. 

Well done to Liverpool, fully deserved. 

4-0 on aggregate is a FAR BETTER team Jet as per the United tie. This was 4-3 with both teams thrashing the other at home. Logic and rational thought have never been your strong point though.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Omg!

I love this club. 

Wtf!

Klopp <3

This is poetry. 

Origi! Big cock Origi!

Gini!

YNWA.

Would be amazing to win this, but if we don’t, I’m so proud of that performance.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What a fucking night. Matched the emotion of 2005 for me. Have to make this count and hopefully win the final this time after making back to back. Gini and big cock Divock do whatever the fuck they want.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Ok. That match was shocking. from 3-0 to 3-4 in 79 minutes. My heart is crimson and dark blue. But tonight, The Reds showed why they never walk alone. 

So, what will you see tommorrow on Amsterdam? Paybacker vs Cinderella? Or Premier league flavored UCL Final?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Awesome game and well deserved for Liverpool and their one of a kind fans! If they win the cup, they will build a monument for Jürgen!!! Best coach ever! I'm still so sad he's not with Borussia anymore!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Found myself jumping around the living room when the 3rd went in. Absolutely brilliant from Liverpool. Barcelona and Messi are total bottle jobs

Now go and win it


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TRENT AND ORIGI ARE THE FUCKING GODS OF FOOTBALL. BOW DOWN TO THEIR MAJESTY


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Laughed at a Liverpool supporting colleague today when he looked me in the eyes and told me they were still going through.

I may have to pull a sickie tomorrow...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Beating United 4-0 on aggregate is about as much of an accomplishment these days as finding a loaf of bread in a bakery. Losing 4-3 on aggregate after being 3-0 up is utterly abysmal though. When Messi leaves Barcelona it'll be the same impact as when Fergie left United.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BIG COCK ORIGI DOES IT AGAIN!

What a game. What a performance. Bring on the final!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP
:KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP
:KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP

I'm still trying to quite believe what the fuck happened. One of the most truly special nights of my life.

That TAA corner :sodone

So proud. So so proud.

:KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP
:KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP
:KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The good guys won. One hundred years Jurgen Klopp. Georginio Wijnaldum for the balloon door.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

we had to see this coming, only liverpool could pull something like this... it's not the first time.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Just...wow :sodone


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

:klopp2:klopp6:klopp

He's just the best coach ever!


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I genuinely thought there was no hope. Never doubting them again:sodone


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

God i love this team so much, i would have been proud of this team no matter what happens when the season is over but iv got a feeling something even more special is gonna happen on Sunday. Just went the shop before and everyone is bladdered and singing on the road, You can tell who the everton fans are just going about their business with snarls on thier faces :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DA GREATEST FOOTBALL CLUB IN DA WORLD

I swear to almighty gawd no other club has as many WTF games as us

I have waited YEARS for my revenge on that club, and I finally have it

ALISSON - WALL. Never looked like he was gonna concede in million years

TRENT - Easily worth 900m. Genius

MATIP - His greatest game for Liverpool

VAN DIJK - Greatest player in this and every other sport

ROBERTSON - Was having a fantastic game until Suarez did a backwards Roy Keane/Alfe Haland on him

HENDO - Da man gave fucking EVERYTHING. If there are still people doubting him, then all hope is truly lost for mankind. CAPTAIN

FABINHO - Brilliant performance after getting da early yellow. Messi in his pocket. Best DM in da universe

MILNER - Was worried if he would be too slow in this game but he was amazing in TWO positions. Finally got revenge for that nutmeg a few ago (not as important as my revenge tho)

MANE - 100/10 performance

ORIGI - Give him a 10 year contract. Man was born for these games

SHAQ - Good cross

WIJNALDUM - Greatest Dutch midfielder of all times

STURRIDGE - :sturridge


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125865627749634050
INC

RED

IBLE


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

El Grappleador said:


> Ok. That match was shocking. from 3-0 to 3-4 in 79 minutes. My heart is crimson and dark blue. But tonight, The Reds showed why they never walk alone.
> 
> So, what will you see tommorrow on Amsterdam? Paybacker vs Cinderella? Or Premier league flavored UCL Final?


I really hope spurs can get through, To beat an English club in the final is something we've never done and will be far more legendary in the long run. Plus they are better than Ajax overall.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I was watching the match with Spanish out of which one was hardcore Barca fan and to make matters worse, I had spilt his beer as well while celebrating and by the end of the match, he was fuming and I was fearing for my life because that guy was in mood to kill anyone lol.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Allez...allez...allez

Very ironic, look at in the minute of 1:37 from 442oons channel about how to stop Origi


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:lmao

Love this dude so much. Suarez was a cunt during this tie. Still got love for him but he's diminished himself in my view with his conduct.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Better team over the both legs win the tie. At least Salah and Firmino werent there, lucky barca. Lol.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Really hope Robbo's knock isn't too bad and he's ok.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

My favourite thing about the match was Salah's John Cena T-Shirt :CENA

Liverpool absolutely deserved to go through over the two legs, but I still can't believe Barca let that happen. Some of the defending was just terrible. Alba was probably the worst offender, but someone like Pique who's meant to be a leader, he's let himself down by his own high standards. Funny to think now but Barca also had some chances in attack too. If Alba has a right foot, he probably scores the 1 on 1 in the first half and this whole thing never happens.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This will just make the inevitable Liverpool failure in the final even funnier :banderas

"There can be no true despair without hope" - Peppa Pig, 1831


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We can look to Newcastle's trophy success for some inspiration :rafa


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Liverpool going over last night wens3 


They couldn't win the Premier League (not guaranteed but still extremely unlikely), but at least CL looks good now. 


That final goal though :dive


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Kenny said:


> What a fucking night. Matched the emotion of 2005 for me. Have to make this count and hopefully win the final this time after making back to back. Gini and big cock Divock do whatever the fuck they want.


isnt it? i just started following soccer 2 years ago and liverpool because my neighbor/friend is a massive fan and that alexander arnold pass sold me, he is my new favorite player and favorite athlete younger than me besides patrick mahomes.. im wearing my jersey at work as we speak! lol


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

metallon said:


> :klopp2:klopp6:klopp
> 
> He's just the best coach ever!




he is something huh with his hugh jackman looking ass.... or does hugh jackman look like jurgen klopp?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rewatching da highlights

Hendo skipping around possibly-having-his-best-ever-season Pique for da first gol

BUT WHO WAS DEFENSE??????????????? :banderas


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

What a comeback.











Videos might be region limited, sorry it they don't work they're from BT sport.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hendo was superb, him and Fabinho had far too much energy for Busquets (legs have gone this season) and Rakitic (massively overrated player and crap yet again this season). Vidal and Arthur are by far Barca’s best midfielders. That was the problem really in terms of controlling the game, that and Alba having a rare shocker and Semedo bizarrely not starting. All that, and Coutinho has to go.

I’m pretty comfortable saying TAA is the best right back in the world as well. Leaving him out at the Camp Nou was the one clanger Klopp made in a tie where he otherwise showed up that coward Valverde massively. This Barca team really didn’t deserve a treble, they’ve been dragged into this position by Messi and ter Stegen.

Hope that Ajax make the final, would be fascinating seeing them against Liverpool. Anfield is such a cauldron and has the best atmosphere in football on CL nights but that obviously isn’t a factor in the final.

DA, Kenny, Brock etc you should be so proud of what your team did last night, fully deserved it over the course of the tie.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

3rd best comeback in the competition (Istanbul 05 #1, Camp Nou 2017 #2).


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm still digesting the fourth goal lol and just how it happened. Don't think I'll ever forget Ter Stegen clapping at his defenders whilst the ball is rolling in front of him to Origi.

I just hope we can win this year. I'm so incredibly proud of the whole squad whatever happens, but after losing two European finals under klopp, I don't think I can take the despair of a third.

But last night was something extra ordinary and special and for now, that's still in the forefront of my mind.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

YNWA


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

my god with that match... you guys in england live the football.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Football 

Fucking hell

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow again.

Only watched the second half and can't believe what we witnessed again tonight.

Oh and Overmars got fat.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Poch crying in his interview:mj2

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Crazy bad game management from Barca yesterday and then Ajax today. Feel sorry for them if you want but they just through fundamentals out the window. Ajax had 3 opportunities to take the ball to the corner after the 92nd minute and didn't take any of them.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This fucking sport man


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Probably the most ridiculously naive half of football you will ever see. I get that Ajax live and die by this style but fuck me you have to adapt a little bit to the situation.

Getting caught so badly outnumbered time and again with a 3-0 lead at home is just disgraceful. Tadic taking wild shots with a minute left instead of keeping the ball. Unbelievable.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

with these two teams I imagine another istanbul final.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Both us and Spurs going through without our top scorers too. Tremendous year for the Champions League. Both semi finals, United's comeback against PSG, Ajax knocking out Real and Juve. Even Spurs at Man City.

It's why we love the game.

To think both Euro finals could feature all English teams, too.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

At least Ajax play like gentleman,, they actually can pull dirty play in last minutes before third goal like kick the ball out or do needlessly tackle while in the other side with Barca , there's no respect for them, they thought they can outplay Liverpool like Man.Utd at their own home then they started getting panic after third goal and didn't have clue what were they gonna do next or try to create a opportunity.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

whilst I wanted to see an Ajax/Barca final as I was backing the underdogs in Ajax and despise the thought of how bad the Liverpool bandwagon is going to be now plus just the club in general, that is two absolutely incredible comebacks

as the GOAT himself once said "football... bloody hell" :fergie

as for the final, COYS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Brock said:


> It's why *we* love the game.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I still think kepa is an ass.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The two biggest clubs in London in the biggest European final of them all. 

Fitting. 

The Europa really is the showcase of the immortals.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Man City facing ONE YEAR BAN from da Champions League

If only da FA and Premier League had balls as big as UEFA :mj


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

OMG UCL/UEL will have an English Football flavor. Undisputedly, English Premier League is the most dominating league nowadays.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Kompany left City... Back in Anderlecht


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

So one of the finalists could hypothetically sign a player now and have them in the squad for the final? :bjpenn


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> So one of the finalists could hypothetically sign a player now and have them in the squad for the final?


Hypothetically sure, unless you understand how the rules regarding registering players for a particular competition work, then no.


----------



## Haza (Aug 21, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> So one of the finalists could hypothetically sign a player now and have them in the squad for the final? :bjpenn


No. Players need to be registered by February first to be eligible for stages past the group stages in any given year.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

BTSport set to broadcast both finals for free 
https://sport.bt.com/football/watch...in-more-ways-than-ever-before-S11364363270644

Fair play to them can't ever imagine Sky ever doing something like this :bjpenn


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

"Absolutely anyone"

*later in the article*

"Absolutely anyone in the UK"

hello? I feel personally attacked?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

tommo010 said:


> BTSport set to broadcast both finals for free
> 
> https://sport.bt.com/football/watch...in-more-ways-than-ever-before-S11364363270644
> 
> ...


Arent they required to do this by UEFA and the broadcasting rules in the UK anyways ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cliffy said:


> Arent they required to do this by UEFA and the broadcasting rules in the UK anyways ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Fairly certain they are not "required" but they open up the game on their online platforms (youtube, app, webpage etc) that has opened this up "for free" all other variants require the sub package for BTSport to gain access but it's only something they do for the finals, fairly certain they did it last year. Thought it was worth mentioning for people who may have planned on using other means to watch these games.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats to Chelsea on their Europa league win.

Poor Arsenal with their parasitic American owners. I know that feel bro. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cliffy said:


> Congrats to Chelsea on their Europa league win.
> 
> Poor Arsenal with their parasitic American owners. I know that feel bro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Until that fucker sells we are only going one way. We will not invest the big money required. This dog shit squad of spineless bottle jobs needs sorting out but doubt very much it will happen.

While Kroenke is in control we will continue to suffer. We really are fucked


----------



## Zane B (Jul 21, 2018)

I wonder when Kronke will die


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Watched every CL final since 1998 and can't remember one worse than that. Absolute garbage.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Liverpool and Jurgen Klopp have won the most prestigious trophy in club football.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP

I'm so fucking happy. So fucking happy. Fuck the perform ance. We won the fucking CHAMPIONS LEAGUE!!!!!!

Origi can't pass but he can fucking finish. Give him a statue or a stand.

:KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP :KLOPP


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Seb said:


> Watched every CL final since 1998 and can't remember one worse than that. Absolute garbage.


Worse than Milan juve in 03 ?

I watched that game as a kid and was so bored I went down the park during the game for a kick about. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:KLOPP

6 TIMES.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Our performance against Barcelona should be enough for anyone.  We performed better than our opponents here, all that matters.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm lost for words. I just want to say I'm incredibly proud of the players, the manager and everyone else involved in this victory. Congratulations to my fellow Liverpool supporters. YNWA


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

<3 

:mark:


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Great achievement for Liverpool, terrible game for the neutral. TAA was the best player on the pitch.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Never want to see Spurs in a CL final ever again


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Happy for my brother, DA.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Apparently there was a streaker? And this is her

https://gfycat.com/snoopyjovialhuemul-slasher-party-celeb

:sodone


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Amazing to see for the rightful champs. Well and truly deserved, and I'm happy to see it. Congratulations Liverpool and all Liverpool fans, from a Leeds fan :clap.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

LeBron James just made himself $45 million.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Seeing how happy my older brother (a Liverpool fan) was made me so pleased, brother roud He burst into tears of happiness, gave me a big hug, and screamed the house down. Things like that which makes you so happy to love this game sometimes.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

I think the 3 weeks break after the domestic competition cause this boring match. TBH, their game from EPL is still better than this, and Poch did fatal mistake by put Harry Kane to the starting lineup because he just return from injury and that was the final, what the hell he was thinking? Lucas Moura is 100% fit and on fire and he pick Kane? Seriously. The second goal didn't need to happen if Dani Rose not panic when Robertson deliver the long cross.

Anyway, congrats to Klopp who finally break the bottle up curse at final, Dejan and Moreno decide stay as benchwarmers but they still win the UCL, Sturridge and Shaqiri win it for second times with different club.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134943619343945728
Idk what it's like not to be in love with Jurgen Klopp


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

FEELS GOOD, BAYBAY :banderas

Delighted for everyone at the club, most of all Hendo and Klopp

All dem haters out there had to sit through possibly the worst final of all times and then watch Hendo lift the trophy at the end wens3



Joel said:


> Happy for my brother, DA.


<3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I should have said thank you for stopping Spurs too (sorry Erik, but you know how it is man). Congrats to all Liverpool fans on here. There's no better trophy to win. I know you all want the league bad, but I still maintain there's no feeling like winning the CL.

And of course - see you in the Super Cup :villa



























































Or maybe before then if the Prem fixtures see fit to do so :side:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> I should have said thank you for stopping Spurs too (sorry Erik, but you know how it is man). Congrats to all Liverpool fans on here. There's no better trophy to win. I know you all want the league bad, but I still maintain there's no feeling like winning the CL.
> 
> And of course - see you in the Super Cup :villa
> 
> Or maybe before then if the Prem fixtures see fit to do so :side:


It's by a mile the biggest/most important tournament in club football now. I know Liverpool fans are desperate to win the league again, but this is a much bigger deal.

Best team won it this year, definitely. Wouldn't have been the case if Spurs had won so it feels just. Shame we didn't get Ajax in the final, dominated Madrid and Juve twice and then Spurs for a game and a half, just had a nightmare 45 minutes. They were the best team in the tournament to watch too, so it would've probably would've been a lot less of a shit spectacle.

Their best defender last night was Matip, which is mad since Trent and Robertson are both shouts for best in the world at their positions, and Van Dijk without question is the best in his.

Amazing tournament this year, probably would've gone down as the best ever barring the garbage final. Just so many crazy comebacks and great games - Madrid/Ajax, Juve/Ajax, Juve/Atletico, Barca/Pool, Pool/Barca, Pool/PSG, Spurs/Barca, City/Spurs, Ajax/Spurs, Ajax/Bayern, PSG/Utd, Juve/Utd.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135230789774450688


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

that plane ride looks far too calm and pleasant. where's dejan lovren drinking mignolet's piss out of the trophy? joe gomez trying to climb out of the door and VVD shagging all the air hostesses, even the gay scouse ones, in the aisles? Shameful.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I've watched the whole bus tour and I've yet to see :mane


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Sadio is there, he has a black LFC cap on.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Phew.

Loved watching the tour again. Such happiness and joy from everyone :klopp6


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Since Mo Salah signed for Liverpool:

Messi- 136 G&A- 96 goals and 40 assists

Salah- 100 G&A - 71 goals and 29 assists 

Lewandowski- 99 G&A- 81 goals and 18 assists

Ronaldo- 93 G&A- 72 goals and 21 assists

Mbappe- 92 G&A- 60 goals and 32 assists

Suarez- 88 G&A- 56 goals and 32 assists

Sterling- 83 G&A- 48 goals and 35 assists

Neymar- 80 G&A- 51 goals and 29 assists

Aguero- 79 G&A- 62 goals and 17 assists

Aubameyang- 77 G&A- 62 goals and 15 assists

Kane- 76 G&A- 65 goals and 11 assists

Firmino- 68 G&A- 43 goals and 25 assists

Hazard- 68 G&A- 38 goals and 30 assists

Sane- 67 G&A- 30 goals and 37 assists

Benzema- 64 G&A- 42 goals and 22 assists

Mane- 60 G&A- 46 goals and 14 assists

Son- 59 G&A- 38 goals and 21 assists

Lukaku- 55 G&A- 42 goals and 13 assists

Lacazette- 54 G&A- 36 goals and 18 assists

Jesus- 49 G&A- 38 goals and 11 assists

Putting up better numbers than Ronaldo. His first season was far better than this one, but he's on his way to establishing himself as their best ever player :salah


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135230789774450688


Was that Klopp counting the trophies or how many lagers he had at that point :klopp2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Seb said:


> Since Mo Salah signed for Liverpool:
> 
> Messi- 136 G&A- 96 goals and 40 assists
> 
> ...


And people say he is having a bad season :heston


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice to see Firmino so high on the list, level with Hazard, who is far below Salah of course.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Man, to think again about Moreno, he's kinda know why Jurgen never or barely use him for his plan after several mistakes and of course the fatal one, against Sevilla from previous season, but after see the Origi miracle, I think he's ready to be better if Klopp give him a chance.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Moreno seems to serve a purpose OFF the pitch

He seems to be good friends with all of the Spanish and Portuguese speaking players, just like Lucas before him. Those type of guys are important


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136750206584840199


----------

